# It's U K R A I N E!



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Capital:* *Kyiv*
*Population:* 45 888 000 (2010)










1. *Kyiv*










2. *Kharkiv*










3. *Dnipropetrovsk*










4. *Odessa*










5. *Donetsk*










6. *Zaporizhzhya (Zaporizhia)*










7. *Lviv*










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lesser_Coat_of_Arms_of_Ukraine.svg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._of_Ukraine.svg/500px-Flag_of_Ukraine.svg.png
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Castles in Ukraine*

*Olesko Castle* (13-17th centuries)










*Palanok Сastle* (11-17th centuries) in Mukachevo in the Zakarpattia










*Halych Castle*










*The palace-castle of Count Schönborn*










*Sharivsky Сastle* in the Kharkiv Oblast (province)










*Svirzh Сastle* (15-17th centuries)










*Medzhybizh Castle* (14-16th centuries)










*Akkerman Fortress* (13-15th centuries) in Bilhorod-Dnistrovsky










*Lutsk Сastle *(14th century) in the Volyn Oblast (province)



















*Chervonohorod Castle*









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682 

To be continued


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Bukovel* (Ukrainian: Буковель) 




























http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians* (Ukrainian: Карпати); Part 1:













































































































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Transcarpathia*



























http://haidamac.org.ua/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Podillya*

Skalat









Mykulyntsi









http://haidamac.org.ua/gallery/


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

Я люблю Україну.

З Японії з любов'ю...


----------



## Iggis (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW, Ukraine is amazing! Please more pics of Kiev if possible!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

hamasaki said:


> Я люблю Україну.
> 
> З Японії з любов'ю...


Дякую за любов до моєї країни. До речі, у тебе чудова українська мова. kay:



Iggis said:


> WOW, Ukraine is amazing! Please more pics of Kiev if possible!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1252299


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Khotyn Fortress* in the Chernivtsi Region 



























http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Leigh (Sep 1, 2008)

I always look at your excellent Kyiv thread so I am looking forward to seeing more pictures from other parts of Ukraine.

You are doing great work in showing us your country. :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Thank you for your positive feedback=))


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians* (Ukrainian: Карпати); Part 2:




































































































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Genoese fortress (1371-1469) in Sudak:




























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26570302
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Chernivtsi | Чернівці

*Founded*: 13th century
*First mentioned*: 1408
*City status*: 15th century
*Population*: _251 550
(2009 est.)









































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Photos by *[email protected]*
http://www.panoramio.com/user/1386501


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Chernivtsi | Чернівці

*Part 2:*






































































































































































































































































Photos by *[email protected]*
http://www.panoramio.com/user/1386501


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Krym (Crimea)









http://haidamac.org.ua/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Odesa | Odessa | Одеса

*Founded*: 1794
*City status*: 1794
*Population*: _1 005 591

*Part 1:*





































http://radikal.ru/0903/73/
http://www.odessa.ua/en/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lego4me/album/65214/ 

Odessa thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451009


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Thanks=))
======================================================================================================








Odesa | Odessa | Одеса

*Part 2:*













































http://zyalt.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 15:*










http://www.flickr.com/groups/lwow/pool/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 16:*












































































































Photos by *Arcovia* 
http://photobucket.com/

http://www.flickr.com/groups/lwow/pool/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 17:*































































































































Photos by *Arcovia* 
http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing photos!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> amazing very nice country





Chadoh25 said:


> Amazing photos!


Thanks=))


----------



## jio1992 (Jul 29, 2009)

wonderful! I love this country


----------



## Lozover1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Igor L. подяка і респект за пророблену роботу!) Просто чудово!) Хочеться продовження і по іншим містам і місцям, у нас ще багато чого є гідне показу!)


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

jio1992 said:


> wonderful! I love this country


Thank you for your feedback!



Lozover1 said:


> Igor L. подяка і респект за пророблену роботу!) Просто чудово!) Хочеться продовження і по іншим містам і місцям, у нас ще багато чого є гідне показу!)


Звичайно, я збираюсь продовжувати цю гілку. Думаю, що через півроку тут будуть представлені, як мінімум, усі обласні центри нашої країни, плюс наша природа, як на півночі, так й на півдні, як на заході, так й на сході. Ти правий, у нас ще багато чого цікавого є, що варто показати світові. Коротше, ще багато доведеться попрацювати.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 18:*

*Winter morning in Lviv*:


















http://phototur.livejournal.com/


----------



## Monolithic (Nov 7, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> у нас ще багато чого цікавого є, що варто показати світові.


Хіба ж світ заблокували на Google або в гілці "Urban Ukraine"?


----------



## Lozover1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Monolithic said:


> Хіба ж світ заблокували на Google або в гілці "Urban Ukraine"?


Повір що дана гілка є як візитівка країни, і так буде сприйматися набагато краще, ніж клікання фоток по гугл ерз чи скакання по українській гілці у пошуках чогось привабливого.


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Ukraine... It's my Home


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Lozover1 said:


> Повір що дана гілка є як візитівка країни, і так буде сприйматися набагато краще, ніж клікання фоток по гугл ерз чи скакання по українській гілці у пошуках чогось привабливого.


Я згоден з твоїм баченням.



Monolithic said:


> Хіба ж світ заблокували на Google або в гілці "Urban Ukraine"?


Тобі вже відповів Lozover1, від себе лише додам, що не варто міряти по собі інших людей. Якщо ти допитливий й тобі не ліньки шукати інформацію у різних джерелах, то люди, як правило, ліниві і хочуть отримувати готову структуровану інформацію. Повір, таких людей більшість.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 19:*































































































































Photos by *[email protected]*
http://www.panoramio.com/user/1386501


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 20:*









































































Photos by *[email protected]*
http://www.panoramio.com/user/1386501


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 21:*

















































































































































http://darriuss.livejournal.com/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hiroxs/
http://www.flickr.com/groups/lwow/pool/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/album/39281/ 
http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/dux_msta_64192/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the beautiful pics...:cheers:


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

But you are showing us only our common Lwów recenntly. Don't you have any other beautiful cities?


----------



## ramanujann (May 15, 2011)

What is the purpose of your rubbish comment? Go back to the previous pages and you will see there other Ukrainian cities and places. Lviv is a special case because it's the cultural capital of western Ukraine with very rich architecture and it's one of the most beautiful cities of Ukraine, so it shouldn't be strange that Igor L. put so many photos of Lviv. But as he said previously he is going to show us all the beauty of Ukraine, so be patient and more careful next time. :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Rombi said:


> But you are showing us only our common Lwów recenntly. Don't you have any other beautiful cities?


:nuts::nuts::nuts:
Have you watched the first two pages? In Ukraine there are many beautiful cities. :cheers2:



ramanujann said:


> What is the purpose of your rubbish comment? Go back to the previous pages and you will see there other Ukrainian cities and places. Lviv is a special case because it's the cultural capital of western Ukraine with very rich architecture and it's one of the most beautiful cities of Ukraine, so it shouldn't be strange that Igor L. put so many photos of Lviv. But as he said previously he is going to show us all the beauty of Ukraine, so be patient and more careful next time. :cheers:


Thank you for your support.
=========================================================================================================================================









Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 22:*




































http://vk.com/albums6487669
http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/don-shulc


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 23:*




























http://lapchynsky.net/blog/photos/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

ramanujann said:


> What is the purpose of your rubbish comment? Go back to the previous pages and you will see there other Ukrainian cities and places. Lviv is a special case because it's the cultural capital of western Ukraine with very rich architecture and it's one of the most beautiful cities of Ukraine, so it shouldn't be strange that Igor L. put so many photos of Lviv. But as he said previously he is going to show us all the beauty of Ukraine, so be patient and more careful next time. :cheers:





Igor L. said:


> :nuts::nuts::nuts:
> Have you watched the first two pages? In Ukraine there are many beautiful cities. :cheers2:
> 
> 
> ...


Bros, come on. I didn't want to insult anybody. I was just wondering why you are posting only photos from Lwów in thread about whole Ukraine. You have also beautiful Czerniowce, Stanisławów (Iwano-Frankiwsk). So I'm waiting for other cities.
Cheers from west


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Good shots! Interesting atmosphere....


----------



## Monolithic (Nov 7, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> Я згоден з твоїм баченням.
> Тобі вже відповів Lozover1, від себе лише додам, що не варто міряти по собі інших людей. Якщо ти допитливий й тобі не ліньки шукати інформацію у різних джерелах, то люди, як правило, ліниві і хочуть отримувати готову структуровану інформацію. Повір, таких людей більшість.


Я зовсім не хотів би бачити ледачих туристів в нашій країні  Тим більше, що є Міністерство культури і туризму України, яке за гроші платників податків повинно займатися рекламою


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 24:*














































http://photobucket.com/albums/
http://www.nessa.kiev.ua/photos/phototrip/ukraine/lv/
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Rombi said:


> Bros, come on. I didn't want to insult anybody. I was just wondering why you are posting only photos from Lwów in thread about whole Ukraine. You have also beautiful Czerniowce, Stanisławów (Iwano-Frankiwsk). So I'm waiting for other cities.
> Cheers from west


Especially for you
*Odessa*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74209142&postcount=18; http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74211702&postcount=20
*Dnipropetrovsk* & *Zhytomyr*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1337311&page=2
*KYIV *: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1252299

Be patient, there will be other cities in this thread.
Greetings from Kyiv



Monolithic said:


> Я зовсім не хотів би бачити ледачих туристів в нашій країні  Тим більше, що є Міністерство культури і туризму України, яке за гроші платників податків повинно займатися рекламою


Та практично усі туристи ледачі. Вони їдуть відпочивати й у них немає бажання зайвий раз навіть трохи напружуватись. З твоїм підходом ми взагалі залишимось без туристів.


----------



## Monolithic (Nov 7, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> Та практично усі туристи ледачі. Вони їдуть відпочивати й у них немає бажання зайвий раз навіть трохи напружуватись. З твоїм підходом ми взагалі залишимось без туристів.


Все одне вони не побачуть і третину того що на фото, якщо відвідають місто. Ледачі - не дійдуть, залишаться у найближчому ресторані біля головної площі.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Monolithic said:


> Все одне вони не побачуть і третину того що на фото, якщо відвідають місто. Ледачі - не дійдуть, залишаться у найближчому ресторані біля головної площі.


Є й такі туристи, які далі головної площі та найближчих вулиць з барами нічого не відвідують:lol:, але гроші свої вони у нас таки залишать. І я усе ж сподіваюсь, що більшість туристів будуть допитливими, але й таким треба створити максимально комфортні умови перебування в країні.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 25:*

Autumn in Lviv:



































































































http://vk.com/album6487669_117277594


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 26:*





































http://infopres.gallery.ru/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 27:*
































































http://infopres.gallery.ru/

*Okean Elzy | Океан Ельзи*
(Elza's Ocean)
Okean Elzy is a popular Ukrainian rock band. The band was formed in 1994 in Lviv. 

Svyatoslav Vakarchuk - vocal (1994–present)
Petro Cherniavsky - guitar (2005–present)
Denys Dudko - bass (2004–present)
Miloš Jelić - piano, synthesizers (2004–present)
Denys Hlinin - drums (1994–present)





















In 2008 Svyatoslav Vakarchuk released a solo project "Vnochi" (In the Night):










^^ :applause: It's a fantastic music. :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 28:*





































http://infopres.gallery.ru/
http://vk.com/album6487669_117277594


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 29:*

Spring in Lviv:




























http://vk.com/album6487669_117277594


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Igor L. said:


>


Awesome sculptures! 

*Igor L.*, thank you for posting those beautiful pictures! Keep on posting


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 30:*














































http://varandej.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 31:*























































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/albums/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/Hawk5555/albums/


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

Привіт Ігоре, спостерігаю за викладанням твоїх фото, величезну роботу проробив, молодець! Але хотів би запитати, коли очікувати вже нові світлини інших міст України, бо все ж таки Львів є Львовом але це трошки перебір з такою кількстю світлин саме про Львів. Як львівянин скажу що складається думка що в нас у країні існує лише одне місто ... в нас також гарні міста Одеса, Львів, Івано-Франківськ, Київ і так далі. Було б добре їх теж побачити у всіх ракурсах. Без образ, продовжуй далі в тому ж дусі!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Oleg84 said:


> Привіт Ігоре, спостерігаю за викладанням твоїх фото, величезну роботу проробив, молодець! Але хотів би запитати, коли очікувати вже нові світлини інших міст України, бо все ж таки Львів є Львовом але це трошки перебір з такою кількстю світлин саме про Львів. Як львівянин скажу що складається думка що в нас у країні існує лише одне місто ... в нас також гарні міста Одеса, Львів, Івано-Франківськ, Київ і так далі. Було б добре їх теж побачити у всіх ракурсах. Без образ, продовжуй далі в тому ж дусі!


Доброго дня, Олеже. Що стосується Одеси, то вона вже була ще на першій сторінці цієї гілки. Згоден, що трохи захопився Львовом, який дуже люблю. Вже хочу цю сторінку закінчити Львовом, щоб було поспіль три сторінки саме цього міста, а з наступної сторінки знову підуть інші міста. Залишилось зовсім небагато зачекати.


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 23, 2010)

я тоже согласен з Олегом. Тоже Краще було б по пару фотках вставлять замість величезною кількістью. менше з тим, прекрасні знімки Львова і безтерпиливо чекаю на слідуючих альбомів :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Львів | Lviv | Lwow | Lemberg 

*Part 32:*



















http://vk.com/album6487669_117277594


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Коломия | Kolomyia 

*Founded*: 1241
*Magdeburg law*: 1405
*Population*: 61 445

*Part 1:*




































































































Photos by *Arcovia*
http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Great thread! All the photos are amazing! :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Thanks.
================================================================================









Коломия | Kolomyia 

*Part 2:*













































































































Photos by *Arcovia*
http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Коломия | Kolomyia 

*Part 3:*






















































^^ *Pysanka Museum*









































































Photos by *Arcovia*
http://photobucket.com/

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3744401?with_photo_id=40167551


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Independence Day of Ukraine*










Independence Day of Ukraine is the main state holiday in the modern Ukraine, celebrated on August 24.









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Суми | Sumy

*Founded*: 1652
*City status*: 1780
*Population*: 269 850

*Part 1:*


















^^ Church of the Virgin Mary

*Trinity Cathedral:*













































http://www.ukrfoto.net/foto_17-4971.html
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maks-landkovskij/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/svetlana-burmenskaya/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:CatholicTempleInSumy.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great photos, a beautiful country Ukraine is..:cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Суми | Sumy

*Part 2:*



















*Holy Resurrection Cathedral, 1698-1702*































































*Yuvileiny Stadium*


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/
http://www.panoramio.com/user/2333416
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maks-landkovskij/
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/svetlana-burmenskaya/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Linguine said:


> Great photos, a beautiful country Ukraine is..:cheers:


Thanks.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Psel River*









*Prut River*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maks-landkovskij/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Summer in Bukovel:


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maks-landkovskij/album/67975/?p=0

Winter in Bukovel: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73973801&postcount=3


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, these last two pics are beautiful. Bukovel looks like an amazing place for a vacation. Reminds me of Switzerland.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^
I also like Bukovel. I love Ukrainian Carpathians. :cheers2:























































http://bukovel.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians* (Ukrainian: Карпати); Part 3:





































http://www.deviantart.com/
http://gothic-wish.deviantart.com/
http://www.fotografia.com.ua/tag/говерла/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dragobrat*





































http://io.ua


----------



## zakrzemarski (Feb 21, 2004)

I love Ukraine, I visit here every holidays and discover new places. So far I've been to Lviv (Lwów) - more times than to Kraków, really , Carpatian mountains, Ivano-Frankivsk (Stanisławów), Kamianets-Podilskyi (Kamieniec Podolski), Chernivtsi, Chotyn (Chocim), Kyiv, Odesa, this winter I was skiing in Bukovel and I saw many other places. So far I was mainly visiting to western part of the country but next year I'm planning to see something in the east.
I wish you all the best and hope that you will catch up with western Europe! But you should more promote your country, because most Europeans even don't realize how beautful Ukraine is .


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

zakrzemarski said:


> I love Ukraine


I love Poland=))
Ukraine-Poland :cheers1:



zakrzemarski said:


> But you should more promote your country, because most Europeans even don't realize how beautful Ukraine is .


I agree with you but the situation began to change. I hope that Euro-2012 also will affect the creating a positive image of Ukraine.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Тернопіль | Ternopil 

*Founded*: 1540
*Magdeburg law*: 1548
*Population*: 218 641

*Part 1:*









^^ Holy Cross Church; 1570, completion in 1627

























































































































by Maks Khomenko: http://photobucket.com
http://www.panoramio.com/user/2269378?with_photo_id=55223496
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тернопіль
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Фонтани_у_Тернополі


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Тернопіль | Ternopil 

*Part 2:*













































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/maks-landkovskij/
http://www.panoramio.com/user/1767147/tags/Тернопiль
http://poglyad.te.ua/foto/chempionat-evropy-z-vodno-motornoho-sportu.-ternopil-2011-foto/
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тернопіль


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Тернопіль | Ternopil 

*Part 3:*

27045950


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Seim River 










http://vk.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous pics of Ukraine.....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Rhinestone=))


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Linguine said:


> gorgeous pics of Ukraine.....thanks.:cheers2:


:bowtie:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Кам’янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi

*Founded*: 12th century
*Magdeburg law*: 1374
*Population*: 98 955





























































































































































































































































http://vk.com/id24676375
http://www.nessa.kiev.ua
http://info.kp.km.ua/images
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rainymuz/albums/ 
http://s561.photobucket.com/home/Mandrivnyk 
http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1107/
http://img26.imageshack.us/f/6901919497762996025b.jpg/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Кам’янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi

*Part 2*





































http://rbrechko.livejournal.com/
http://img198.imageshack.us/f/2607538.jpg/
http://www.panoramio.com/user/5639933


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*


















http://istetsen.livejournal.com/13857.html#cutid1


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Igor L. said:


> *Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and great new photos from Ukraine, Igor


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ thanks=))


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Bilokuzmynivka, Donetsk Region*























































http://www.panoramio.com/user/2333416
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Білокузьминівські_стовпи


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*




































































































http://lyoshko.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*








































































































































http://lyoshko.livejournal.com/


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Igor L thanks for Photos, amazing i love Ukraine and Azerbaijan Turk republic both of them are very beautiful countries. i suggest all visit of them!


__________________
Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

sumer urmiyeli said:


> Igor L thanks for Photos, amazing i love Ukraine and Azerbaijan Turk republic both of them are very beautiful countries. *i suggest all visit of them*!


Welcome to Ukraine!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Ternava River










Dnister River









http://lyoshko.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Ukrainian smile=)




































































































http://vk.com/lesovi4ka
http://vk.com/id5218625
http://vk.com/album-1491256_77670635#/ya_ukrajinec
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4249050204/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Золочів | Zolochiv

*Founded*: 1424
*Magdeburg law*: 1523
*Population*: 23 905














































































































http://zl.lviv.ua/
http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Founded*: 1654
*City status*: 1669
*Population*: 1 435 320

*Part 1*


















































































http://jostr.bestpersons.ru/feed/post58829188/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 2*























































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Great!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

A french man in Odessa by Fritzi007


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 3*














































http://vk.com/morozov.andriy



sumer urmiyeli said:


> Great!


Thanks=))


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 4*





































http://radikal.ru
http://vk.com/morozov.andriy


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 5*



























http://imageshack.us


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 6*

3D projection show





^^ :cheers2:


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/


Lovely! :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 7*























































http://varandej.livejournal.com/
http://jostr.bestpersons.ru/feed/post58829188/


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Great!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 8*

_*Pokrovsky Cathedral, 1689*_

















^^ The Neoclassical belltower, built in 1821-1844 to a height of 90 meters, remained the tallest building in the city until the late 20th century.






















































^^ Mark V, 1918
:cheers2:

http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/2011/11/kharkiv.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 9*

*Derzhprom, 1925-1928*




































...by kucher_if http://panoramio.com









...by EmStBuilding_visitor http://i.piccy.info



> The use of concrete in its construction and the system of overhead walkways and individual interlinked towers made it extremely innovative. It was rated by Reyner Banham as one of the major architectural achievements of the 1920s in his Theory and Design in the First Machine Age and comparable in scale only to the Dessau Bauhaus and the Van Nelle factory in Rotterdam.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derzhprom


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 10*

*Metalist Stadium*

*Opened* September 12, 1926
*Renovated* December 5, 2009
*Capacity* 38 633


















...by kucher_if http://panoramio.com




























http://www.metalist.ua/about_stadium.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metalist_Stadium


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 11*








*Kharkiv Metro*





















































































































































































http://most-kharkov.info
http://www.metro.kharkov.ua/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kharkiv_Metro
http://varandej.livejournal.com/378756.html
http://метрофото.рф/category:Kharkiv_Metro


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 12*

















































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 13*





































http://www.drozdov-partners.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 14*

*TНMK* (TNMK - Tanok na Maidani Kongo) is the most successful Ukrainian hip-hop group /mixing hip-hop with rock, funk and jazz music/.
The group was formed in Kharkiv.





















http://www.tnmk.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

*Part 15*



















... by trifolium http://i.ua


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Харків | Kharkiv 

:wave: Kharkiv :wave:









http://vk.com


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

apinamies said:


> Is it Crimea inhabited mostly by Russian speaking population?


Yes


> The ethnic makeup was comprised the following self-reported groups: Russians: 58.32%; Ukrainians: 24.32%; Crimean Tatars: 12.1%; Belarusians: 1.44%; Tatars: 0.54%; Armenians: 0.43%; and Jews: 0.22%.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimea#Demographics


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Tomashivka village*
/Kyiv Region/





































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

2_*apinamies*

In Crimea most people speak Russian but it is a good place to relax.


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

apinamies said:


> Nice pictures. I have to admit that I didn't know that there is warm area in Ukraine. Is it Crimea inhabited mostly by Russian speaking population?


Most people in the Ukraine can speak Russian, at the East and South people speak Russian at home and most at least understand Ukrainian, but in Crimea most of the people cannot speak Ukrainian, same as at Åland islands.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ This is not true. :bash: Russian troll - Go! Get out of here!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ :applause::applause::applause: Це було фантастично. Слава Україні! It was fantastic. Glory to Ukraine!


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

Igor L. said:


> ^^ This is not true. :bash: Russian troll - Go! Get out of here!


Specify, what is not true
Did someone told you this is not good to be a blind nationalist of any kind?


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

void0 said:


> but in Crimea most of the people cannot speak Ukrainian, *same as at Åland islands*.


This is a classic trolling. I've never met a people in Crimea who could not speak Ukrainian.



void0 said:


> Specify, what is not true
> Did someone told you this is not good to be a blind nationalist of any kind?





void0 said:


> *Most people* in the Ukraine can speak Russian, at the East and South people speak Russian at home and most at least understand Ukrainian


You're just a liar.

*Kharkiv Region, Eastern Ukraine*


> The language structure of the region, according to the All-Ukrainian Population Census‘ 2001 data, is characterized by the following data: the part of those whose mother tongue is Ukrainian totals *53.8%* of the population of the region, this is by 3.3 percentage points more than in 1989. The part of those whose mother tongue is Russian totals 44.3% of the population, comparatively with the data of previous census this index has decreased by 3.8 percentage points.
> http://2001.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/regions/reg_khar/


*Kherson Region, Southern Ukraine*


> The language structure of the region, according to the All-Ukrainian Population Census ‘2001 data, is characterized by the following data: the part of those whose mother tongue is Ukrainian totals *73.2%* of the population of the region, that is by 5.5 percentage points more than in 1989. The part of those whose mother tongue is Russian totals 24.9% of the population, comparatively with the data of the previous census this index has decreased by 5.5 percentage points.
> http://2001.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/regions/reg_khers/





> The part of those whose mother tongue is Ukrainian totals *67.5*% of the population of Ukraine, this is by 2.8 percentage points more than in 1989. The percentage of those whose mother tongue is Russian totals 29.6% of the population. Comparatively with the data of previous census this index has decreased by 3.2 percentage points.
> http://2001.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/results/general/language/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Buki village*
/Kyiv Region/


























































































































































:cheers2:

http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians* (Ukrainian: Карпати); Part 4









http://photographers.com.ua/picture...ranok_svet_svtlo_tuman_tro_ralka_vasi_402790/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians* (Ukrainian: Карпати); Part 5









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/karpaty_312700/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/282401/


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

What a beautiful country! I didn't realize how big it is, especially compared to Western European ones...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Yes, Ukraine is a beautiful country=)











I'm proud of my country.


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

So Tremendous videos ↑↑↑ Thank you Igor!


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

*Short footage of UA:*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ kay: :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Lighthouse Church of St.Nicholas on the shore of Black Sea, Southern Ukraine














































http://crimea.whoo.net/index43.shtml
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11739245
http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/xram_more_krym_malorechenskoe_17868/
http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/malorechenskoe_majak_xram_jubk_tserkov_260067/


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice and professional spots.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Pidgirtsi Castle in the mist









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/zamok_podgortsy_tuman_141640/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Svirzh Сastle (15-17th centuries)









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/zamok_lvovschina_svirzh_230723/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Akkerman Fortress (13-15th centuries) in Odessa Region









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/389826/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Khotyn Fortress (13-18th centuries) in Chernivtsi Region








http://photographers.com.ua/picture..._kinozamok_zima_moroz_nebo_tuchi_sneg_256393/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

The Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle (14-17th centuries) in Khmelnitsky Region



Igor L. said:


> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/1107/


T2








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/418169/

Better and better :cheers2:


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

chic photos ▲▲▲


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Trionix said:


> chic photos ▲▲▲


I agree with you. 
===================================================================================================

Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle at sunset 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/zakat_krepost_kamenets-podolskij_pejzazh_162146/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Swallow's Nest in Crimea, Southern Ukraine 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/309085/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kovalenko_rym_more_sumerki_404066/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kapchik_krim_krym_mozhzhevelnik_more_novyj_svet_361023/








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/olubaja_buxta_rym_ovyj_svet_382631/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Crimean Mountains









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/krym_orel_gory_114936/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/krym_orly_taraktash_195639/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kovalenko_gory_krym_oblaka_128708/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kovalenko_gory_krym_121418/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kovalenko_aja_gory_krym_253069/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kovalenko_krym_gory_chatyrdag_164713/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Igor L. said:


> I agree with you.
> ===================================================================================================
> 
> Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle at sunset
> ...



I really love this pic....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ :bowtie:


----------



## Askold (Mar 10, 2006)

Great photos Igor, thanks for keeping up the thread!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Дякую, Романе, за позитивний відгук=)
===============================================================================================================

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/krym_gory_privetnoe_221646/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/voda_gory_krym_leto_mangup_nebo_287869/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photos, Igor


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ thanks=)
==========================================================================================================

Crimean Mountains









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/aj-petri_gory_krym_14121/









http://photographers.com.ua/picture...nebo_oblaka_osen_pejzazh_priroda_svet_412179/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Ялта | Yalta 

*Part 3*






















































































































http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com/270899.html

Bonus 
Autumn in Yalta (October 20, 2007) 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/krym_naberezhnaja_more_otpusk_otdyx_devushki_jalta_4970/

*Part 1* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85640248&postcount=211
*Part 2* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85925273&postcount=219


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Ялта | Yalta 

*Part 4*

Yalta in the evening













































































































http://holy-mozart.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Black Sea*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/krym_priroda_tarxankut_882/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/more_volna_shtorm_chernomorskoe_tarxankut_59565/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://ivan-smelov.livejournal.com
Mukachevo and Chenadievo, small towns in Zakarpatya







































































http://ksyushka.livejournal.com

*Chernivtsi*, the population of the city was 240 thousands. Together with the city of Lviv, Chernivtsi is viewed at present to be a cultural center of western Ukraine.



































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/devriesolga/


































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lor-golubeva/


























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lib-books/


























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fotozumer








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/olgaklepikova/

















http://varandej.livejournal.com

















http://pics.livejournal.com/frolovchik



































Вячеслав Беленький https://plus.google.com/114778454295364782533


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

In Czerniowce you can easily notice romanian and german strong influence in architecture.


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

Rombi said:


> In Czerniowce you can easily notice *romanian *and *german *strong influence in architecture.


Hmm... more like Austro-Hungarian.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Івано-Франківськ | Ivano-Frankivsk 

*Part 14*


















...by [email protected] http://www.panoramio.com/user/1386501

:wave: Ivano-Frankivsk :wave:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Рогатин | Rohatyn 

*Founded*: 1184
*Magdeburg law*: 1415
*Population*: 8 832

Rohatyn is a small town in Ivano-Frankivsk Region.

















































































^^ wooden Church of the Holy Spirit, 1598

The old town cemetery in Rohatyn 

















http://horoshiyblog.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians* (Ukrainian: Карпати); Part 6









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/340795/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/380655/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/340428/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/380079/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/369524/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Zatoka Village, Odessa region:




































http://zatoka-ua.com http://zatoka.kurorts.com
Crimea:
Yalta:













































http://villaelena.ua








http://yaltatourist.com
Semigorie Village

















http://citysites.com.ua


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Romashka01 said:


> Zatoka Village, Odessa region:


I like it=) :cheers2:


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice photos!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Spectacular set of pics on #283.....:cheers:


----------



## viajerocaleton (Dec 24, 2010)

I love this pics... I can not wait to visit it


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians* (Ukrainian: Карпати); Part 7









http://photographers.com.ua/picture...ti_karpaty_koliba_sneg_sng_chornogora_360566/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/427942/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory_arpaty_otenko_429150/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Great shots! :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians* (Ukrainian: Карпати); Part 8

A Winter's Tale



























http://photographers.com.ua/profile/andrj_majovskij/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians* (Ukrainian: Карпати); Part 9




































http://photographers.com.ua/profile/andrj_majovskij/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Univ Village, Lviv Region































































...by Shulc http://fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Crimean Mountains*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/anok_na_emerdzhi_406752/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/294584/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory_rym_nebo_oblaka_pejzazh_priroda_426848/


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

Турка, Львівщина & Карпати| Turka, Lviv Region & Carpathians


*Founded: 1431
Population: 7 306*

*Turka (Ukrainian: Турка, Турка над Стрийом (old), Polish: Turka, Turka nad Stryjem(old), German: Turka, French: Tourka, Yiddish — טורקא) — is a city located at the confluence of the Stryi River and Jablun'ka River (Ukrainian: Яблунька) in the Lviv Oblast (province) of western Ukraine (in the Carpathian Mountains). 
Turka is the administrative center of the Turkivskyi Rayon (districts) and the unofficial capital of Boykos country (Ukrainian: Бойківщина).*

More materials about Turka you can read on Wikipedia​


----------



## PeterPOA (Feb 26, 2007)

nice country you guys have


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really marvelous photos from Ukraine....:cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Турка | Turka

*Part 2*
Turka is a very small town in Lviv Region.


















^^ art nouveau in Turka



















































http://turka.at.ua/photo/60
http://photopark.com.ua/photo/Carpathians/Turka/
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:Turka-2.jpg
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:TurkaUa.JPG


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*


















http://infopres.gallery.ru/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Black Sea, Odessa Region*









http://vk.com/album-28047182_136887637#/albums-28047182


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Carpathians 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/471433/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gori_dosch_karpati_lto_svidovetsb_472393/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Kherson Region 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/460061/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Кременець | Kremenets 

*Founded*: 1226
*Magdeburg law*: 1431
*Population*: 19 980

Kremenets is a small town in Ternopil Region.







































































































































http://horoshiyblog.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Khotyn Fortress (13-18th centuries) in Chernivtsi Region









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/471782/


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Zhytomyr | Житомир

*Founded*: 9th century
*Magdeburg law*: 1444
*Population*: 271 812


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*



[email protected] said:


> http://www.fotoclub.info/photo/69545.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, spectacular shot...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*



[email protected] said:


> http://vk.com/wall-37933576_11


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Вишиванка | Vyshyvanka*










*Vyshyvanka* (Ukrainian: Вишиванка [ʋɪʃɪˈʋanka]) is the Ukrainian traditional clothing which contains elements of Ukrainian ethnic embroidery. 




























































http://e-korali.com/product/482
http://vk.com/albums-1491256#/ya_ukrajinec


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^
Part 2











































































http://vk.com/ya_ukrajinec


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Вишиванка | Vyshyvanka*

Part 3






































































































































































































in NYC ^^

http://vk.com/patrioty
http://vk.com/ya_ukrajinec
http://paramoloda.ua/vira-matkovska-ranishe-ukrainky-vinchalysya-u-vyshyvanomu-vbranni


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Ukrainian ethnic elements in the fashion world.

*Roksolana Bogutska*



















































































*Jean Paul Gaultier* 

















*Gucci*






















































http://vk.com/ya_ukrajinec


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Gorgeous women :uh:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Rombi said:


> Gorgeous women :uh:


Oh yeah, Ukrainian women - the most beautiful women in the world. :cheers2:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nature, countryside in Lviv region


































































































































































by Shulc


























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/hawk5555/


----------



## hanryjack01 (May 12, 2012)

*hi*

Nice photography...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^Thanks=))


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yaremche, Ivano-Frankivsk Region





































































































by _VART_


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by N. Ischenko


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*people in the cities*... Kyiv, Odessa and Yalta.
photos by N. Ischenko 
part1.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

*Donetsk*



vanbasten said:


> http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro/photos/latest/photo.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

*Kyiv*



Igor L. said:


> http://roman-grabezhov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Donbass Arena in Donetsk



Harisson said:


>


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

del


----------



## >RAV< (Oct 25, 2009)

Wonderful Thread :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

Kyiv Fan Zone



Igor L. said:


> http://roman-grabezhov.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*



Igor L. said:


> *Swedish fans in Kyiv*, part 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Swedish fans in Kyiv*, part 1 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92411893&postcount=754


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

Donetsk



V_etas said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%86%D0%BA/users/ziukware/view/533432
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B5%D1%86%D0%BA/users/ziukware/view/533423
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

*Kyiv*



Igor L. said:


> http://4j-ukraine.livejournal.com/


bonus=)



Igor L. said:


> ^^ Another 3 beers please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

The're so gorgeous....:drool::drool:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

*Yesterday; Donbass Arena, Donetsk*



>RAV< said:


> 1884×600
> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5303/125874656.16/0_79803_ff3538b9_orig





vanbasten said:


> *Portugal 0:0 (2:4) Spain (48.000)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donbass Arena in Donetsk*



orland said:


>





vanbasten said:


> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ziukware/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

*Kyiv*



Igor L. said:


> *Ukraine-Sweden *^^ :cheers1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Igor L. said:


> http://karpovigorok.livejournal.com/





Igor L. said:


> http://okrest.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

*Kyiv*



Igor L. said:


> http://schwarze-katze.livejournal.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Igor L. said:


> Before the UEFA EURO 2012 final match between Spain & Italy, my pics (and video)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

*Kyiv*



Igor L. said:


> July 1, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Igor L. said:


> July 1, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Igor L. said:


> July 1, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

*Kyiv*



Igor L. said:


> July 1, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

*Kyiv*



Igor L. said:


> July 1, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

Final



zt-gregori said:


> *Spain 4-0 Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*EURO 2012*

Joy & Tears 



Kampflamm said:


>





Gus Granada en mano said:


>





DamianPL said:


>


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

Pictures are absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/515858/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/utro_v_karpatax_517770/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Ostap19 said:


> *Pidkamin, Lviv region*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Crimea*









http://photographers.com.ua/picture...ija_krym_more_pejzazh_tropy_lishajnik_517215/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/krym_more_nebo_gory_solntse_panorama_bereg_517216/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/502637/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/503529/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

almost surreal landscape, amazing images...:cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Poltava Ore Mining and Processing Plant*





























































































































































































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/

:cheers2:


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/522579/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Snake Island, Odesa region*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/483323/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Novyi Svit, Crimea*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/more_novyj_svet_524616/


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

Interesting country, when I say Ukraine, I say Chernobyl and beautiful women
but I can see many other good things!


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

Mannesmann said:


> Interesting country, when I say Ukraine, I say Chernobyl and beautiful women
> but I can see many other good things!


When I say Romania, I say Dracula and beautiful women too 

Your country also has many beautiful places kay:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Кіровоград | Kirovograd

*Founded*: 1754
*City status*: 1782
*Population*: 233 905










*Part 1*










After the rain=)






























































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vn602008/
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кіровоград


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Кіровоград | Kirovograd

*Part 2*










The Virgin Birth Cathedral, 1812









Transfiguration Cathedral, 1813







































































































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vn602008/
http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кіровоград


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Кіровоград | Kirovograd

*Part 3*


























































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vn602008/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Pochayiv Lavra*









http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*TRUSKAVETS*










Truskavets is a city in western Ukraine's Lviv Oblast (province)
_Area_ - *8 km2* 
_ Population_ - *29,729 *


*part 1.*




































http://mytruskavets.com.ua













































http://chalegraal.com.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*part 2.*









http://galychankaif.com.ua

















http://photo.foto-planeta.com








http://mytruskavets.com.ua








http://e-germes.com








http://vernygora.com








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kopatsky/3978796899

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/yarophotos/4815788191/sizes/l/in/photostream/








by bliznets

















by osmily












































by valerasu


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

* part 3.*



























http://www.panoramio.com/user/1785300





















































http://www.panoramio.com/user/3980788








http://www.panoramio.com/user/2973271









by valerasu








http://www.panoramio.com/user/3980788


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*part 4.*




































http://www.panoramio.com/user/3298065








by Andrij Gural

















by Andrij Gural








http://www.flickr.com/photos/uicukie/6064515340/sizes/l/in/photostream/





















































by Andrij Gural


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://ski-world.org.ua








http://www.mj-tour.kiev.ua




















































































































http://bukovel.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Chernivtsi *









http://www.panoramio.com/user/5279471?with_photo_id=51752527








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





























































































































http://www.panoramio.com/user/6389390


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chernivtsi/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*suburban
*



































http://www.sundolina.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Vinnytsia*









http://images.yandex.ua/yandsearch?text=винница&img

















by Melv








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger/view/612138/








http://asparagus.vn








http://vk.com/interesting_vinnitsya


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Chortkiv*


















http://www.panoramio.com/user/1767147?with_photo_id=11904832


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Crimea. Yalta 




















http://yalta.cit.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yalta














































































































http://villaelena.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://yalta.cit.ua


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*



Ostap19 said:


> http://vk.com/tumangir


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*The Residence of Bukovinian and Dalmatian Metropolitans *
(at present - Chernivtsi University)









...by Павло Трофiмов






















































...by *Arcovia* http://photobucket.com/









http://flickr.com








































































http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/rainymuz/









http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:Chern-Panorama3.jpg

The architectural complex of Residence of Bukovinian and Dalmatian Metropolitans is included in the UNESCO World Heritage List.


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/541490/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> Leskove castle in Cherkasy region
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Ostap19 said:


> *Pyrohiv. Kyiv Region*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Carpathians*



























http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/16150/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php?id=76712


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*

*Massandra Palace*








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/518413/


----------



## superodesit (Mar 1, 2009)

Born of the sea foam ...



Tendrov spit. wild horses
http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/554060/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainian cities*

*Kyiv*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1252299

*Lviv*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455033

*Kharkiv*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498384

*Odessa*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451009

*Donetsk*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1489343

*Dnipropetrovsk*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459946 

*Ivano-Frankivsk*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1508740

Bonus:

*Krym (Crimea)*: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1499705

*It's U K R A I N E!* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1337311


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/19030/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77132&period=30


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> Akkerman Fortress (13-15th centuries) in Odessa Region
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ This is a real picture. :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Uzhhorod*










*Founded*: 872
*Population*: 109,523































































http://akel.io.ua/ 
http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Uzhhorod*










*Part 2*























































*Uzhhorod railway station*

























































































... by Arcovia, on http://photobucket.com


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Uzhhorod*










*Part 3*








































































...by Arcovia, on http://photobucket.com


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Beautiful and colourful Ukraine is definitely a must-visit country for me! kay:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Uzhhorod*










*Part 4*




































...by Arcovia, on http://photobucket.com


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Galandar said:


> Beautiful and colourful Ukraine is definitely a must-visit country for me! kay:


 Welcome to Ukraine, Galandar=)


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kharkiv*



























http://kharkov-photo.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Kharkiv*










*http://vk.com/patrioty*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Uzhhorod*










*Part 5*






















































...by Arcovia, on http://photobucket.com


























































































http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/rainymuz/ 









http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/patrioty


















http://vk.com/archipenko

We are proud of our traditions.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> *Vyshyvanka* (Ukrainian: Вишиванка [ʋɪʃɪˈʋanka]) is the Ukrainian traditional clothing which contains elements of Ukrainian ethnic embroidery.











































































http://vk.com/patrioty
http://vk.com/ladna_kobieta


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Ukraine is gorgeous, like most of Eastern Europe and Southern Russia.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ nearly 30% of its total territory of Ukraine is located in Central Europe. Architecture of Kyiv, Lviv & Ivano-Frankivsk is a part of the architectural heritage of Central Europe.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Mukachevo*










*Founded*: 896
*Magdeburg law*: 1445
*Population*: 84,692

Mukachevo is a town in Zakarpattia Region of Ukraine. 































































...by Arcovia, on http://photobucket.com









http://www.primetour.ua


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Mukachevo*










*Part 2*

*Town Hall*






























































...by Arcovia, on http://photobucket.com


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk *









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77606&period=30


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Mukachevo*










*Part 3*

Palanok Castle /or Mukachevo Castle/








































































...by Arcovia, on http://photobucket.com









http://www.primetour.ua


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Never heard of the last two places you posted Igor - they look great but only add to the ever growing list of places I want to visit.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ In Ukraine there are many beautiful small towns and big cities.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Mukachevo*










*Part 4*
































































Bonus










http://ukrfoto.net
http://mukachevo.in/
http://mukachevo-today.com
http://klymenko.data-tec.net
http://www.attractive-ukraine.com/m...іj-vіdpochinok/avtopodorozhі/zakarpattya.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Chernihiv*










*Founded*: 907
*City status*: 1932
*Magdeburg law*: 1623
*Population*: 289,344


















































































http://www.nessa.kiev.ua
http://s561.beta.photobucket.com/user/Mandrivnyk/library/Chernihiv/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Chernigiv; Part 2*










Churches and Cathedrals in Chernigiv










*Transfiguration Cathedral, 1036* /11th century!/



























*Trinity Cathedral, 1679*






















































http://lantux-v.io.ua/
http://vk.com/patrioty
http://uk.wikipedia.org
http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2451763/ 
http://s561.beta.photobucket.com/user/Mandrivnyk/library/Chernihiv/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77759&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kharkiv*



























http://vk.com/ladies.man217?z=photo58229960_294829074/wall58229960_1799


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Uman, Cherkasy Region*










*Kamianets-Podilskyi*










http://inspired.com.ua/travel/10-romantic-places-ukraine/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Winter Carpathians*






















































































































http://www.facebook.com/spadok


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice updates from Ukraine :cheers:


----------



## clarkjen (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi, Ukraine! Hello, Dnieper! =)))


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*DNIPROPETROVSK*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77859&gaz_author_id=42546


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sevastopol*






















































by **RS**


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Ukrainian Carpathians*


Ostap19 said:


> Несамовите
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://vk.com/photo58229960_295377695?all=1


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Zbarazh*










*Founded*: 1211
*Population*: 12,875










Zbarazh is a small town in Ternopil Region of Ukraine.
































































*Zbarazh castle*













































Medieval weapons









Renaissance-era weapons

















http://ternopillya.livejournal.com/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/22255.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=78133&period=30


----------



## Răng Đông Ri (Oct 10, 2012)

nostalgy said:


> *Dnipropetrovsk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so beautyfull:cheers:.Winter is cold:cheers:The snowflakes are falling:cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://kharkov-photo.livejournal.com/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*kharkiv*


















http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/24385.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=78253&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=78256&period=30


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv National Academic Theatre of Opera and Ballet*









http://lifeglobe.net/blogs









...by Magalie L'AbbA©









http://www.rasmusphoto.com


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ More pics of the Lviv National Academic Theatre of Opera and Ballet









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









...by Majchalak









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luck123/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barry_432/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilvic/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/barry_432/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mancora/









http://io.ua


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lviv National Academic Theatre of Opera is really great, very nice


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ I agree with you. Lviv National Academic Theatre of Opera and Ballet is one of the most beautiful theatres in the world. :yes:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odessa National Academic Theater of Opera and Ballet*



Igor L. said:


> http://dumskaya.net/





Igor L. said:


> Early morning in the city
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Igor L. said:


> http://general-kosmosa.livejournal.com/





Igor L. said:


> http://vk.com/album-23282997_144424821





Romashka01 said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/user/6679003





Igor L. said:


> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/odessa_odessa_488974





Romashka01 said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/user/2487650











... by Vadym O



Romashka01 said:


> Opera House:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Igor L. said:


> http://imageban.ru
> http://www.opera-ballet.tm.odessa.ua/english/architecturen.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*



Ostap19 said:


> http://vk.com/karpaty24ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=78468&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kharkiv*



























http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/25083.html#cutid1


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*



Ostap19 said:


> http://vk.com/uamandry


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful! A great writer of brazilian literature was ukrainian (Clarisse Lispector).


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://vk.com/podvorotni_dnepr?z=photo-44857155_292332600/wall-44857155_39


















http://dp.vgorode.ua/news/156811


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

nostalgy said:


> *Kharkiv*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos, and thanks for sharing them


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*



Romashka01 said:


> http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Chernivtsi Academic Music and Drama Theatre*


















http://romchykd.livejournal.com/9402.html

Interior:

















http://silvusha.io.ua/album445660


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=78802&period=30


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


Ostap19 said:


> *Yalta, Crimea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing Ukraine...thanks for the photos. :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Ostap19 said:


> *Myhove, Bukovina*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


Ostap19 said:


> *Bukovel, Carpathians*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*









http://id2066392.35photo.ru/photo_402280/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*



























http://www.panoramio.com/map/?user=5188780


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*









http://istok.zp.ua



























http://www.panoramio.com/user/2611103


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


Ostap19 said:


> *Sunrise in the Carpathians*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*










*Credit:* http://www.gorod.dp.ua/


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Sevastopol, Ukraine*



















*Credit:* http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Crimea, Ukraine*
































































*Credit:* http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Ai-Petri, Crimea, Ukraine*




























*Credit:* http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Demerdgi, Crimea, Ukraine*




























*Credit:* http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Chatyr-Dag, Crimea, Ukraine*



























































































*Credit:* http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Chatyr-Dag, Crimea, Ukraine*





































*Credit:* http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Mangup, Crimea, Ukraine*




























*Credit:* http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Shuldane, Crimea, Ukraine*





































*Credit:* http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Cler Nummulite vineyard, Crimea, Ukraine*





































*Credit:* http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Dolina privedenij, Crimea, Ukraine* 




























*Credit:* http://aquatek-filips.livejournal.com


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/mordolff/


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Beautiful pictures here, I love the ambience, when I was living in the states I often visited the backcountry, just beautiful nature very similar in a way to what is shown here.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Pirogovo Open Air Folk Village*







































*Credit:* http://4j_ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Pusha-Voditsa*



















*Credit:* http://4j_ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*EURO 2012, Ukraine*











*Credit:* http://4j_ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Just nature*




























*Credit:* http://4j_ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Orthodoxy*













































































































*Credit:* http://4j_ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Credit:* http://4j_ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Credit:* http://4j_ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

I should've married Elvira!


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Xtartrex said:


> I should've married Elvira!


Huh?! Who is she?


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*L'viv Oblast*




























*Credit: *http://4j_ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*L'viv*





























*Credit:* http://4j_ukraine.livejournal.com


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Carpathians*










*Credit:* http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/470691/


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

SkyGurt said:


> Huh?! Who is she?


A beautiful Ukranian girl, my ex.

By the way how would you rate the Ukraine in terms of public safety?


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Xtartrex said:


> A beautiful Ukranian girl, my ex.
> 
> By the way how would you rate the Ukraine in terms of public safety?


Ukraine is the largest country in Europe with 40+millions population.
Compare to, say, UK or US - it is much safer. 
Of course, common sense should be always in place.

As for me, I have never had any issues with safety. 
If I stay, say in Kyiv, I know where I may find problems at night (some districts, like Troeshina). 
In Ukraine problems doesn't mean hard crime, more probably dealing with young drunkards in a fight. 
Bad stuff happens very rare: say we don't have many rape cases compare to much of the Europe and the safest places in Asia, like Singapore.
Personally, I'm afraid a little bit of cites like Donetsk, because of driving culture there and some hooliganism.
We had this nice T-Shirt on sales during EURO 2012:









But it was just a joke. No one from other countries has any issues in Donetsk.

Our major cities, like Kyiv, Lviv & Odessa are quite safe. Western and Central parts of the country are also very safe.


By the way, Elvira is very unusual name in Ukraine. I guess, she was from Western Ukraine, wasn't she?


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

She was born in Kiev, her parents were from Tashkent.


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

Guys, this is a photo-thread about Ukraine, so please post only photos here, otherwise discuss private. Thanks


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Xtartrex said:


> She was born in Kiev, her parents were from Tashkent.


Kiev (or Kyiv) is nice. 
We have related photo-thread here: 
East or West, KYIV is best!

If her parents from Tashket, I guess she looks like middle-Asian. 
We have some share of middle-Asians in Ukraine, also Koreans (because lots of them immigrated to us during Soviet Union times).


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> *The Residence of Bukovinian and Dalmatian Metropolitans *
> (at present - Chernivtsi University)
> 
> The architectural complex of Residence of Bukovinian and Dalmatian Metropolitans is included in the UNESCO World Heritage List.


More pics:






















































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Igor L, 

I like Ukraine cities and Kiev is my favorite. 

Hello from Tashkent :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ :cheers1:
Greetings from Kyiv=)


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


Ostap19 said:


> *Bukovel, Ivano-Frankivsk Region*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*


















http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/20373/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory-demerdzhi-zakat-krym-oblako-skala-612144/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*








http://vk.com/photo8921476_299493780?all=1


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*

Old and New









http://yandex.ua


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

If not occupation, Russia ascendancy (untill now) and corruption, Ukrain would be major player in Europe.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry, but this is a classic trolling.
BTW, this is not a political thread.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Svirzh Сastle*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/20373/


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> Sorry, but this is a classic trolling.
> BTW, this is not a political thread.


:bash: l know, l just want to show my opinion. No harsh


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea), Southern Ukraine*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/krym-demerdzhi-zakat-612737/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*



Romashka01 said:


> by me


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*









http://transphoto.ru/photo/508368/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


Ostap19 said:


> *Valley of ghosts, Crimea*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Chernivtsi*



































































































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Energique (Apr 6, 2013)

Very good photos!!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym /Crimea/*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/alushta-demerdzhi-krym-gory-skaly-484652/


----------



## Diplomatforall (Mar 24, 2006)

What a wonderful country with cozy and beautiful cities. I loved the last picture from Krim. A tree growing from the rock looks great. Kazakhstan and Ukraine has to increase the number of the flights between two countries so people can travel easily. A great potential for tourism for both countries.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://vk.com/karpaty24ua


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gorodskaya-ratusha-v-kamentse-podolskom-616546/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://vk.com/id6487669


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*April 12, Cosmonautics Day*

On April 7, 2011 United Nations General Assembly adopted a resolution declaring April 12 as the International Day of Human Space Flight.

Bonus=)

*Державне космічне агентство України | State Space Agency of Ukraine*









The State Space Agency of Ukraine is the Ukrainian government agency responsible for space policy and programs. 

A launch of Ukrainian rocket (Zenit3SL) from Ocean Odyssey platform /Sea Launch/


















http://www.sea-launch.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_Space_Agency_of_Ukraine


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vechir-gori-karpati-panorama-pejzazh-polonina-610641/


----------



## affine (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, Karpaty are amazing!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Crimean Mountains*









http://scorpio.35photo.ru/photo_508773/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Одеса | Odesa | Odessa*









http://www.facebook.com/public.od.ua


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Львів | Lviv | Lemberg*









http://camrador1.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Київ | Kyiv*





































*Madonna's concert*








http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80364&period=30


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*The National Bank of Ukraine*









http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_298295381/album-32195333_00/rev


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...


Ostap19 said:


> *Carpathians*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Crimea.*









http://cs421022.vk.me/v421022588/4da4/CR556Wxtvj8.jpg


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80457&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80454&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*




































http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=13506


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, lovely images from Ukraine, thanks. :cheers2:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

...



Ostap19 said:


> *Ivano-Frankivsk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Дрогобич | Drohobych

Part 3




































by Tynda, on http://io.ua 









by kournant.c








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vasylmirchuk/








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lazystranger








by varandej



























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/strelkowa-swet/


Part 1: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101326016&postcount=576
Part 2: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101327061&postcount=577


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Дрогобич | Drohobych

Part 4









http://www.panoramio.com/user/1175052








by Oleksandr Sikora


















^^ Monument to Yuryi Drohobych /1450-1494/. Yuryi Drohobych was born in the town of Drohobych in Red Ruthenia (historical region of Ukraine), to a family of a salt maker.
Yuriy Drohobych was a philosopher, astrologist, writer, medical doctor, rector of the University of Bologna (the oldest university in Europe), first publisher of a Ukrainian (Ruthenian) printed text. 









http://www.panoramio.com/user/3862376


















http://www.panoramio.com/user/3059287


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sniatyn*

Снятин | Sniatyn










*Founded*: 1158
*Magdeburg law*: 1448
*Population*: 10,161



































































































...by Arcovia, on http://photobucket.com



























http://rbrechko.livejournal.com/

Bonus=)








http://www.ua-odissey.in.ua/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

The Dniester River









http://zamkovyi.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Dubno Castle (15th century) in Rivne Region 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/zamok-krepost-uraina-dubno-618336/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle 









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kamenets-podolskij-stary-zamok-627565/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea)*




































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Koktebel*



























http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://io.ua/24947225u


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://vk.com/typical_kiev?z=photo-32195333_303002804/album-32195333_00/rev


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Spring in Kyiv*









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ukraine/40677685682













































http://korvinification.livejournal.com/













































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/




































http://kubikus-rubikus.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*









http://io.ua








http://transphoto.ru/photo/509604/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/lviv-nebo-arxitektura-631029/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> *Vyshyvanka* (Ukrainian: Вишиванка [ʋɪʃɪˈʋanka]) is the Ukrainian traditional clothing which contains elements of Ukrainian ethnic embroidery.

































































http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Vitali Klitschko









http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates Igor :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Carpathians*





























http://www.flickr.com/photos/emyanmei/sets/72157631636095330/​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Urban Life and People *










































http://www.flickr.com/photos/emyanmei/sets/72157624216307793/










http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/osennij-marafon-590144/










http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/seans-odnovremennoj-igry-635996/​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Urban Life and People *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kronny/sets/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/christopher_jm/8703007320/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/kronny/4756747707/in/set-72157626234334065











http://www.flickr.com/photos/kronny/8244403448/in/set-72157610153953204











http://www.flickr.com/photos/kronny/8701944545/in/set-72157610153953204










http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/zhizn-bez-pravil-moya-subbota-624719/











http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/fotokontsert-626263/​


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*













































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Balaklava, Crimea*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/balaklava_vesna_gory_krym_more_pejzazh_473232/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Balaklava Bay, Crimea*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/balaklava-640539/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*


















http://trs21.35photo.ru/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Mountain lakes in the Carpathians*









http://trs21.35photo.ru/


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

Adorable sites and ladies...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/771/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sudak*









http://sannic.35photo.ru/photo_204744/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ukraine


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Summer Carpathians*



















http://vk.com/karpaty24ua


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea)*






















































http://kotenkofoto.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea)*



























^^ Mountain lake in the Crimean mountains









http://kotenkofoto.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Zhytomyr*




































http://camrador1.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*

Aerial photography



Igor L. said:


> Snowy Kyiv
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Igor L. said:


> New residential buildings /Economy Class/ in Darnytsya District
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Igor L. said:


> The right bank
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Igor L. said:


> http://nadiyaonoda.livejournal.com/


----------



## Ostap19 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Carpathians*


















































































http://vk.com/karpatyua


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

The trend continues, Ukraine is a great country, by the way here where I live I've met a few Ukranian girls....very beautiful.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*


















http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://cs406919.vk.me/v406919045/8502/H4wjvFqDfgA.jpg


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

^^This picture looks like the lightning lit the tower


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym (Crimea)*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory-krym-skaly-zelenogorje-skaly-636038/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory-krym-tuman-635425/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odessa*









https://www.facebook.com/public.od.ua


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And those updates (landscapes, cityscapes) are also very nice :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/myfoto/foto.php?id=48602&competition_id=75


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*



Igor L. said:


> Rainy day in Lviv
> 
> 
> 
> ...











http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/487031/


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

By *Lars-Erik Rust*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gtk80/9154450716/

By *Lars-Erik Rust*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gtk80/9154450516/

By *Lars-Erik Rust*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ This is Pripyat, the dead city where no one lives in last 27 years. After the Chernobyl disaster the Pripyat was evacuated in two days.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82756&period=30


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kozelec*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/na-oblatsex-668907/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/kievo-pecherskaya-lavra-vid-s-r-dnepr-664813/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Novyi Svit*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory-krym-more-tuman-666117/


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

^^
Awesome! :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sudak*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory-krepost-627094/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Novyi Svit*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/more_novyj_svet_524616/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Carpathians*




































http://vechernyi.livejournal.com/92981.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Сrimea*



























http://alekicenko.livejournal.com/27733.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Carpathians*



























http://iuriyshevchenko.livejournal.com/27925.html#cutid1


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

https://vk.com/yuriyshevchenko?z=photo7220934_308105029/photos7220934


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Сrimea*





































http://iuriyshevchenko.livejournal.com/26172.html


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Сrimea*








































































http://iuriyshevchenko.livejournal.com/27651.html


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

https://vk.com/yuriyshevchenko?z=photo7220934_294702042/photos7220934


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

https://vk.com/yuriyshevchenko?z=photo7220934_292618855/photos7220934


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Vineyards in Crimea









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/gory-krym-vinogradniki-671423/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Buki Village*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/landshaftnij-park-v-seli-buki-673285/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*









http://www.gentside.com/ukraine/wallpaper/page_2.html


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*









http://www.europeword.com/ukraine.html


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*Kyiv*









http://feelgood.ua/travels/articles/novyie-ekskursii-po-kievu-k-evro-212/#.UiECOj_N07g


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Одеса | Odesa | Odessa*









http://vk.com/vadim_odessit


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/683499/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lviv*













































http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/117996.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*



























http://vk.com/antoniolly


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/468902/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/564119/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/529617/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/imli_sin_arpati_417698/









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/465100/


----------



## Australia27 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Kharkiv*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*









...by ziuk, on http://yandex.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lviv*



























http://likelviv.livejournal.com/tag/вечірній львів


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/19019/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Svirzh Сastle*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/svirzh-684376/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Carpathians*














http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/13388/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*


















http://vk.com/typovyy.lviv


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ukrainians*














































Bonus=)









http://vk.com/myukr
http://photographers.com.ua/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Ternopil*









http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Українські жінки - найвродливіші ^^ (translation from Ukrainian: Ukrainian women are the world's most beautiful women).

http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Early morning in Kherson









http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*

Constitution Square









http://vk.com/nk_design


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Cape Tarkhankut*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/pro-tarxankut-i-korablik-674528/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Holy Dormition Lavra of the Studite Rite in Univ*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/univska-lavra-687881/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*


















http://vk.com/typovyy.lviv


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/zima_kryshi_lvov_294901/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Uzhgorod*









http://vk.com/id163178095


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Donets'k*



ramatoru said:


>


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Balaklava Bay*









http://vk.com/id163178095


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odessa*









http://transphoto.ru/photo/621276/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/495148/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/687876/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://tov_tob.livejournal.com


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Uzhgorod*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://cs424517.vk.me/v424517925/3102/TjJPo5-3AkE.jpg









http://cs418928.vk.me/v418928925/8027/nOFq9bgBtl0.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://cs10366.vk.me/u107650244/123518717/y_7b6c7eff.jpg









http://cs10548.vk.me/u107650244/123518717/y_cd0cc402.jpg









http://cs7003.vk.me/c7008/v7008244/1113/edE_6RlfcBY.jpg


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Zakarpattya /Transcarpathia/*

Wooden church of St. Mykola, 1779









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/687828/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Rakhiv*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/rahiv-674219/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Krym /Crimea/*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/497658/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/vesna-gory-karpaty-kotenko-rassvet-chernogora-292393/









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/karpaty-287820/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://deni-m.livejournal.com/31559.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Crimea*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/gde-to-na-elfiyskih-tropah-695518/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://paul-itk.livejournal.com/2012/04/27/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Sumy*












http://inform.sumy.ua/


*Cinadievo* (Zakarpattya Oblast)












http://prostir.museum


*Chortkiv * (Ternopil Oblast)


























*Kamianets-Podilsky* (Khmelnytsky Oblast)











































http://paul-egorov.livejournal.com/​


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://cs416517.vk.me/v416517960/8c1f/qzXKhBgHNrU.jpg









http://cs416517.vk.me/v416517960/8bfb/BwIi5bTMu8c.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84608&period=30


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Yalta*​









http://www.yaplakal.com/forum11/st/25/topic670053.html


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Odessa*











http://500px.com/photo/739731









http://500px.com/photo/45767638










http://500px.com/photo/1642095





















http://siv2203.livejournal.com​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Odessa*











































































http://dumskaya.net
​


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lviv*









http://cs408127.vk.me/v408127770/2644/k_2OjDb3mk8.jpg









http://cs408127.vk.me/v408127770/2788/kgcg0l2LVGA.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://bigpicture.ru/?p=230141#more-230141


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://cs312417.vk.me/v312417960/455c/2rtGJ18FW3g.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kamianets-Podilsky*









http://cs412516.vk.me/v412516582/4f86/vZ8SBBL9A4g.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Carpathians*









http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/denis_krivoy/40987718/152115/152115_original.jpg


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Confectionery Factory in Vinnitsa*


























































































http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Crimea /Krym/*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/user/20373/album/57529/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Sudak Fortress*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/nemye-svideteli-esche-odnoy-vesny-695587/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85048&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85049&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Crimea*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/novyy-svet-540525/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://photographers.com.ua/photo/svidanie-680115/












http://photographers.com.ua/photo/slozhnyy-vybor-677032/












http://photographers.com.ua/photo/razgovorchiki-674889/












http://photographers.com.ua/photo/a-che-et-vy-tut-delaete-658589/












http://photographers.com.ua/photo/tam-gde-net-suety-643666/












http://photographers.com.ua/photo/svet-lavry-630102/
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Odessa*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/odessa-mama-716806/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/listivka-zi-lvova-708993/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kyiv*










http://photographers.com.ua/photo/andreevskiy-701260/











http://photographers.com.ua/photo/listopad-691716/











http://photographers.com.ua/photo/moy-vyhodnoy-bez-suety-695151/










http://photographers.com.ua/photo/ya-vsegda-budu-ryadom-707573/
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://photographers.com.ua/photo/kiv-hreschatik-vromaydan-708509/











http://photographers.com.ua/photo/svyatkovi-dni-711082/











http://photographers.com.ua/photo/01-12-2013-711174/











http://photographers.com.ua/photo/posmishka-vromaydanu-711108/











http://photographers.com.ua/photo/euromaidan-2013-711914/​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://photographers.com.ua/photo/oglyadyvayas-na-divnyy-foros-708590/










http://photographers.com.ua/photo/vechernie-volneniya-711867/










http://photographers.com.ua/photo/706822/










http://photographers.com.ua/photo/oko-gornoy-tsepi-711541/​


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://lh5.ggpht.com/-_WU9RsmNZQ4/T...YuYEWg1sk/s0/2012-06-22_10-28-30_IMG_3677.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Donets'k*









http://cs7001.vk.me/c7007/v7007784/95d1/Z5B33vV8-G0.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.com.ua/photo/rizdvyana-listivka-zi-lvova-719799/


----------



## kaqla dougfa (Jan 26, 2013)

Schönborn park. Transcarpathia



































































































http://vk.com/myukr
http://inspired.com.ua/travel/schonbrunn-park/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Odessa*

























































































































http://klimets.livejournal.com/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Odessa*

























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kkozinkov/





















































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kappa-slavick/


























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mavesta/











































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gen2277/


























http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fed-kobets/












http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nina-gor2012/












http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/одесса/users/fed-kobets/​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Odessa*





































































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lubok/​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/одесса/users/fed-kobets/












































http://starkasya.livejournal.com/22574.html











http://500px.com/photo/55458150

​


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://cs605829.vk.me/v605829723/55bb/ukTEwWWBRJ0.jpg


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Chernivtsi*




















http://darrius.livejournal.com
































http://asgreen-8.livejournal.com​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

by merlin-olga





















by svetlana-niki
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://nikstepanov.livejournal.com






































































http://armahema.livejournal.com​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*
Kamianets-Podilsky,
Fastiv, 
Pochaiv*



















by indylo










by vladimirkluev










by lev5656










by milalexx
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ivano-Frankivsk* region has the most beautiful views of the *Carpathian mountains*. 










































http://1200-dpi.livejournal.com
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Bukovel *(ski resort in *Ivano-Frankivsk* oblast)

























































































































http://1200-dpi.livejournal.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://1200-dpi.livejournal.com


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

In the Carpathian Mountains of Ukraine.





















http://www.flickr.com/photos/suprunenko








































http://www.panoramio.com/user/1346045/tags/Carpathian
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Drogobych *(town in Lviv oblast)










http://dorogimira.livejournal.com
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ternopil, Ivano-Frankivsk










http://www.panoramio.com/user/4225104











by Igor GD


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kiev*









http://vk.com/kievcity?z=photo-45296659_322223117/wall-10033000_424828


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Small towns and villages 








































http://haidamac.org.ua/2011/03/dm_kolodne/
















































































http://haidamac.org.ua

​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://1200-dpi.livejournal.com
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Alupka








http://www.panoramio.com/user/5674296/tags/Алупка
​


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnepropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87655&period=30


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Chernivtsi

























































































http://horoshiyblog.livejournal.com/
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kyiv























































































































http://zip-cn25.livejournal.com

​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

http://photographers.ua
​


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lviv*


ramanujann said:


>


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kiev*









http://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_331444223/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Very beautiful country, its about time that villain dictator Putin to get the hell out of Ukraine, I'm for free Ukraine from Russia's tyranny!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ivano-Frankivsk










http://vk.com/if.geometria



















http://vk.com/foto_frankivsk









http://vk.com/photo22931061_328664879?rev=1









http://vk.com/photo22931061_290094612?rev=1









http://propolis.if.ua


​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kirovohrad​




























by Monchuk


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

next page


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://vk.com/nice_dnepr


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kharkiv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/vecherniy-harkov-832535/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*









https://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Odessa*


















http://s1rus.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*

The two faces of one city









http://photographers.ua/photo/kiev-andreevskiy-spusk-i-vozdvizhenka-829612/









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/879108/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Borzhawa*









http://bur-olsh.livejournal.com/214185.html


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*



























https://vk.com/id1762408


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Odessa*


















https://vk.com/album1762408_149602362


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*































































http://mark-shejder.io.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Southern Buh River*









http://photographers.ua/photo/na-postamente-546635/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









http://photographers.ua/photo/fortetsya-choven-888683/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Spring in Uzhgorod*





































http://turistua.com/
http://kartagoroda.com.ua/Ужгород/улица_Бращайков


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Carpathians*


















http://photographers.ua/TsibuhTaras/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









http://photographers.ua/photo/vrantsi-889002/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/873464/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Khotyn Fortress*









http://photographers.ua/photo/vesenniy-zamok-889126/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/tumannaya-doroga-v-oblaka-855778/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

16th-century church in Medzhybizh Castle









http://photographers.ua/photo/medzhibizkiy-zamok-889962/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/889138/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lutsk*










*Founded*: 1085
*City status*: 1432
*Magdeburg law*: 1432
*Population*: 214 727


















http://mark-shejder.io.ua


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lutsk*



























http://mark-shejder.io.ua


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lutsk Castle*








































































http://mark-shejder.io.ua


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lutsk*









http://photo.i.ua/user/766860/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lutsk*













































http://uatravel.org/nichniy-lutsk/


----------



## andrespi (May 15, 2015)

awesome pics thanks


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kyiv*









https://vk.com/diggtour?z=photo-41001076_368041573/wall-41001076_4961


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Khotyn Fortress*









http://photographers.ua/photo/nepristupni-muri-fortetsi-889500/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/kamyana-fortetsya-890295/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Rosokhan Lake* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/rosohan-888599/


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Berezhany, Ternopilsy region


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://vk.com/misto_lviv


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Ternopil


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi * 









http://photographers.ua/photo/kamenets-podolskiy-770253/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lviv*









https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_308129762/album-24483285_175804359/rev


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Radomyshl* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/zamok-radomisl-891546/]


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kyiv*









https://vk.com/camrador?z=photo2559861_364123844/photos2559861


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Carpatians, village Nehrovets*












*http://vk.com/lviv1256*


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/842421/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Poltava*











*Founded*: 899
*City status*: 1174
*Population*: 295 950






















































http://www.panoramio.com/user/2333416


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Poltava*




























http://www.panoramio.com/user/530579
http://www.panoramio.com/user/2333416
http://www.panoramio.com/user/1067876


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Poltava*




























http://www.panoramio.com/user/1067876
http://www.panoramio.com/user/1647752
http://www.panoramio.com/user/2344860


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Poltava*









































































http://boris-mavlyutov.livejournal.com/
http://otdihinfo.livejournal.com/187384.html


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Poltava*



























http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Poltava*

Poltava at night




























http://mara.ucoz.net/
http://vmccaskey.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Poltava*











































http://vmccaskey.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Poltava*









































































http://vmccaskey.livejournal.com/
http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/
http://arch-heritage.livejournal.com/496005.html


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Poltava*

*Holy Cross Monastery*

The monastery was founded in 1650 by Abbot Callistratus.


















^^ ^^
Holy Cross Exaltation Cathedral, 1689-1709









http://velokyiv.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=134768









http://vk.com/m.poltava









http://photographers.ua/photo/poltavskiy-krestovozdvizhenskiy-892202/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Poltava*














































https://vk.com/m.poltava
http://vk.com/poltava__photo


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Kyiv


















https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_368090163/wall-39742852_3937


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Lviv









https://vk.com/lviv1256?z=photo-24483285_371277534/wall-24483285_816143


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

http://photographers.ua/photo/892353/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Berdychiv* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/892328/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kharkiv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/prazdnik-891906/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kachanivka village*









http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/893713/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://vk.com/misto_lviv


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Odessa*


















https://vk.com/id225823338


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv*









http://ked-pled.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra* 




































http://mir-mak.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Medieval Khotyn* 




































http://mir-mak.livejournal.com/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/898522/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*




































https://vk.com/lviv


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kharkiv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/899798/


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Sutkivtsi, Khmelnitsky region


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

^^ It's the 15th-century fortress church. :cheers2:


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Mukacheve*


















http://photographers.ua/AleksandrMihaylovichGudak/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/karpaty-verhovina-900849/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/899244/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/stara-fortetsya-17-901327/


----------



## R.Daniluk (Sep 28, 2012)

Gvardiyske, Khmelnitsky region:


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Popov Castle* /Vasylivka, Zaporizhzhya Region, Eastern Ukraine/

Old pics





































*2013*



























http://galleryua.com
http://zamokpopova.org.ua
http://dimon-porter.livejournal.com


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Sharovka Palace* /Kharkiv Region, Eastern Ukraine/


















http://dimon-porter.livejournal.com


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kharkiv *









http://vk.com/id4205490?z=photo4205490_341736898/album4205490_133509385


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Sviatohirsk* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/nad-svyato-uspenskoy-svyatogorskoy-lavroy-902443/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Kharkiv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/zerkalnaya-struya-901751/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/902590/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Lviv*









http://stepbystep-hdr.livejournal.com/281182.html#cutid1


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

Kænugarður said:


> *Buky village*
> /Kyiv Region/


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ukraine :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk *









http://cs623322.vk.me/v623322767/40c91/4GmN83YpTa8.jpg


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/lviv-zolotiy-904605/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://photographers.ua/photo/904715/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Dniprodzerzhynsk *









http://photographers.ua/photo/kostel-2-904579/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Sluch River*









http://photographers.ua/photo/skolko-chudes-za-tumanami-kroetsya-905221/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/teatr-operi-ta-baletu-905794/


----------



## Kænugarður (Feb 19, 2015)

*Pochaiv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/pochaivska-lavra-906242/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnepropetrovsk*









https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_374289708/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Kryvche Castle*


















http://photographers.ua/photo/zamok-v-krivche-908255/


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

Pliasheva Village









http://photographers.ua/photo/mihaylivska-tserkva-906522/


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Kyiv*


















http://skyandmethod.com/









http://fotki.yandex.ua/users/hawk5555/


----------



## Delta_W (Aug 11, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*









http://photographers.ua/photo/krivaviy-vechir-pered-shturmom-916703/


----------



## CorsairUA (Aug 25, 2015)

'Shahsky' Palace in Odessa









http://photographers.ua/photo/lyubimyy-shahskiy-dvorets-917228/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=96356&period=30


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*



























http://vk.com/id225823338


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*


















http://photographers.ua/DmitriySkvortsov/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/sidimo-spochivaiemo-tudi-syudi-poglyadaiemo-kruk-chi-918996/









http://photographers.ua/photo/nadvechir-918683/









http://photographers.ua/photo/minliva-hmarnist-bude-dosch-ya-zh-918713/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*



























http://1200-dpi.livejournal.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Khotyn Fortress* 









http://pol-iv.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kremenets Castle*









http://realist88.livejournal.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Akkerman Fortress*









https://vk.com/sergey_nik_melnik


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/LeonidZakrevskiy/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

...


Merl said:


> Dzharylhach island, Kherson oblast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kharkiv*









https://vk.com/teleportclub


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

*Gorodetsky House* /1901-1903/




































by me

*Interiors of the Gorodetsky House ^^ 



Oplot-M said:


> http://stolichni.in.ua/monstri-osobnyaka-gorodeckogo/
> 
> *The house was built by architect Gorodetsky who was an avid hunter.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://skycap.ua/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Autumn in the Kharkiv Region*









http://photographers.ua/photo/pylayut-oseni-kostry-928972/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/pochtovaya-ploschad-935639/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/pomizh-hmarami-444691/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Gate Church of the Holy Trinity, 1106-1108



Oplot-M said:


> The church was rebuilt in the 17th/18th centuries but south facade of the church has remained unchanged since the 12th century
> 
> South facade of the church (12th century)
> 
> ...


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Fall colors in Ukraine*


















http://photographers.ua/AndreyAltanets/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/lvovskaya-opera-936878/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/trevozhno-937404/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/150416/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/lviv-lviv-lvov-svyatogo-sobor-yura-923576/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*









http://photographers.ua/photo/shtorm-934487/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Autumn morning









http://photographers.ua/photo/934698/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Chernihiv* 



















http://valsaaa.blogspot.com
https://vk.com/chernihiv_kisel


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*









http://fedora-blues.deviantart.com/art/Kamianets-Podilskyi-castle-II-565875972


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Chernivtsi National University*









https://500px.com/avtodokalex



























http://my-sokol.livejournal.com/249122.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=97484&period=30


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Svirzh Castle*









http://photographers.ua/photo/svirzh-938804/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Chernihiv* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/osen-v-drevnem-gorode-938246/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Autumn in the Kyiv Region*









http://photographers.ua/photo/939435/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Chinese bridge in Bila Tserkva*









http://photographers.ua/photo/kitayskiy-mostik-osenjyu-939080/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kharkiv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/939708/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*


















http://photographers.ua/AndriySmalchuk/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Pivdennyi Buh River*
/Southern Buh/









http://photographers.ua/photo/porogi-yuzhnogo-buga-933424/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Bukovel*

Start of the ski season :cheers2:














































https://tcb.vn.ua/
https://tursale.com.ua
http://skirest.com/resort/bukovel/
http://www.xtremespots.com/tag/ukraine/
http://bukovel.visit.ua/iz-polyaniczi--v-girskolizhnij-bukovel/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^
Bukovel 2012-2014



































































































http://www.bukovel.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dragobrat*



























http://www.xtremespots.com/tag/ukraine/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

New Ukrainian trams in Old Town



























source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/zakat-940255/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Medieval Khotyn* 









http://photographers.ua/photo/dahi-fortetsi-940600/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Bukovel*









https://tcb.vn.ua


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*



























http://camrador.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*



























http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*


















http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*




































http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=97941&period=30


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









by Romashka01, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603389


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*




































http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*













































http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*



























http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*


















http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*









http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









by Romashka01, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603389


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*


















http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Pivdennyi Buh River*
/Southern Buh/









http://photographers.ua/SergiyKrinitsya/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/SergiyKrinitsya/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*


















http://photographers.ua/Andriy1/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*









http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*



























http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*


















by Romashka01, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1603389


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/mistse-schaslivih-lyudey-947809/


----------



## zeis (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow, Ukrainian Carpathians are amazing.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*DniproHES*

/Dnieper Hydroelectric Station/









http://photographers.ua/photo/elektrifikatsiya-vsey-strany-947905/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Bukovel*



Oplot-M said:


> Start of the ski season :cheers2:




















http://bukovel.com/gallery/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^


















http://bukovel.com/gallery/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









http://photographers.ua/photo/stara-fortetsya-22-948272/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^
Old Town









http://photographers.ua/photo/kamenets-podolskiy-sobor-495461/









http://photographers.ua/photo/kamenets-podolskiy-zamok-krepost-gorod-noch-772504/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*


















http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*


















http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*



























http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Residential house, 1580 (the house was rebuilt in 1771-1772)










Residential house, 1569 (the house was rebuilt in 1776-1786 and 1860-1861)








http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*



























http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Berdychiv*









https://www.facebook.com/komy.vgory


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Vilchkivsky House, 1620-1630s /the house was considerably renovated in 1884–1885/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## doguorsi2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Beautiful images! Lviv is on top my list of cities to be seen. I hope both Turkey and Ukraine will work together in the future in various fields. Ukraine should be a part of the NATO as soon as possible. Also, I wish there was an immigration program for the Ukrainians to be able to work/live in Turkey and eventually gain Turkish citizenship. That could be very beneficial for the both countries. 

Greetings from a Turkish-American. 

Crimea is Ukraine.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipripetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=98131&period=30


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/dominikanskiy-sobor-948680/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Oplot-M said:


> Residential house, 1569 (the house was rebuilt in 1776-1786 and 1860-1861)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


entrance to the house (16th century)









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Ukrainian Uniate Metropolitan House, 1761-1762









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Art Nouveau architecture in Lviv



























http://ua-travels.in.ua/2015/09/25/lvov-arxitekturnyj-9-08-14-i-17-08-14/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Casino, 1897-1898
/House of Scientists in our time/


















http://www.panoramio.com/user/4536245?with_photo_id=77164406



























http://photo-lviv.in.ua/9-tsikavyh-faktiv-pro-budynok-vchenyh-video/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*


















http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://ua-travels.in.ua/2015/09/25/lvov-arxitekturnyj-9-08-14-i-17-08-14/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Fountain 'Diana', 1793









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Bandinelli House (a.k.a. Bandinelli Palace), 1589-1593 /the house was considerably renovated in 1737-1739/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305









https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Палац_Бандінеллі


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Residential house, 1630s /the house was considerably renovated in 1771-1773/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Residential house, 1770 (the house was rebuilt in the 19th century)









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*

Summer 2015













































http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*


















http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Rainy Day









http://photographers.ua/photo/blyuz-doschu-949533/


----------



## sunnywander (Nov 27, 2015)

I would like to visit Lviv. This beautiful city is a bit similar to my Vilnius.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*


















http://ostrozub.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/949944/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Rainy Day









http://photographers.ua/photo/blyuz-doschu-2-950786/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

'Under the Stag' House, 1570s /the house was considerably renovated in 1790/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

'Narodna Hostynnytsya' Hotel, 1905-1906









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Residential house, 1650s /the house was considerably renovated in 1895–1896/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*


















http://photographers.ua/IgorSytnik/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*


















http://ostrozub.com


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*









http://photographers.ua/photo/odessa-odessa-teatr-baleta-opery-603504/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*









https://www.facebook.com/superson.anna


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*


















http://photographers.ua/VasyaDyachuk


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Astoria Hotel, 1912-1914









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*



Oplot-M said:


> Ukrainian Uniate Metropolitan House, 1761-1762











http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

St. Augustine's Monastery, 1750-1770s 









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*









https://500px.com/gamarnik


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Reservoir*









http://photographers.ua/photo/rassvet-na-beregu-kievskogo-morya-944645/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Zhytomyr*









http://camrador.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Khotyn*









http://photographers.ua/Stavlish


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*


















http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Scholz House ('Кам'яниця Якубшольцівська' in Ukrainian), 1580s /the house was considerably renovated in 1743-1744 & 1878/









http://www.panoramio.com/user/4587305


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/lvivska-osinnya-813293/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*









http://archodessa.com/page-19/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Transcarpathian Region*









http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/45798/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*









http://forumodua.com/member.php?u=187915


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









https://vk.com/khmilartem


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

Lutsk


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*









http://forumodua.com/member.php?u=187915


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/zimova-kazka-960470/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/964481/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

...


Romashka01 said:


> *Zolochiv. *Ascension church, 1763
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Vinnytsia*









https://wikimedia.org














































http://www.myvin.com.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Vinnytsia*



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/upiterian/21185013955/sizes/l

















http://olga-fink.livejournal.com/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Vinnytsia*



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/upiterian/












































by Alexander Melnik, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Vinnytsia*

















































































by Alexander Melnik, on Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Vinnytsia*





































by Alexander Melnik, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









http://photographers.ua/photo/ulochki-kamenets-podolska-965441/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://photographers.ua/photo/959804/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Khotyn*









http://photographers.ua/photo/pered-shtormom-967525/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









http://photographers.ua/photo/960247/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/968063/


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Oplot-M said:


> http://photographers.ua/photo/pidmorozilo-956626/



The historic centre of Lviv is wonderfully preserved and little known in Western Countries. They should ditch that ridiculous fake "train" which turns it in to a kind of Disneyland. It's not so large that you can't walk the entire area or use one of the real forms of transport.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ Lviv is an architectural pearl of Europe.



cameronpaul said:


> They should ditch that ridiculous fake "train" which turns it in to a kind of Disneyland.


I agree with you.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_401524614/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ukraine :cheers:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Krehivskyy Monastery



























http://igor-salnikov.livejournal.com/164057.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/lviv-vechirniy-969057/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/966725/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lutsk*









http://loginincorrect.livejournal.com/


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

Rivne (West Ukraine)


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*


















https://vk.com/seven7seven7seven7


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/misto-leva-970534/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/takie-est-gory-karpaty-750011/


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

Rivne


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

Rivne


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/karpatskie-sny-966490/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*













































https://www.facebook.com/Festivalnyi/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://www.facebook.com/Festivalnyi/


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

Church of St. Anthony
Losyach (Ternopil Region)
Photo - Maxim Ritus


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









http://photographers.ua/photo/969455/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kovalivka Village, Kyiv Region*













































https://vk.com/antonenkoandrey


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*




































http://photographers.ua/VitaliyMamchuk/album/60217/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Uzhgorod*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*









https://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol, South-Eastern Ukraine*

*Founded*: 1778
*City status*: 1779
*Population*: 455,063










Mariupol is the largest port of the Sea of Azov and an important industrial center of Ukraine.




































http://z1uk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol*

Vol. II




































http://z1uk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol*

Vol. III































































http://z1uk.livejournal.com/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates guys :cheers:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol*

Vol. IV































































http://z1uk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol*

Vol. V































































http://z1uk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol*

Vol. VI



























http://z1uk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol*

Vol. VII













































http://z1uk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol*

Vol. VIII


















http://z1uk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol*

Vol. IX



























http://z1uk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol*

Mariupol Sea Port, the largest port in Azov Region









http://z1uk.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Sea of Azov*









http://photographers.ua/ValeriyAndreevich/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Sea of Azov*









http://vityaz.com.ua/aktsii#.VuVriH2LSAl


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Berdiansk*










*Founded*: 1827
*City status*: 1835
*Population*: 114,225



























http://kartagoroda.com.ua/Бердянск









http://yuris-design.io.ua/









https://fotki.yandex.ua/next/users/miolamore/album/90166/view/223476









https://fotki.yandex.ua/next/users/miolamore/album/90166/view/240371


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Berdiansk*

Vol. II














































http://kartagoroda.com.ua/Бердянск
http://www.panoramio.com/user/6263501/tags/Berdyansk


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Berdiansk*

Vol. III


















http://blog.i.ua/user/4819365/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Berdiansk*

Vol. IV









http://www.telegraf.in.ua/topnews/2012/06/10/kremenchuzhan-zovut-v-berdyansk-foto_10022662.html




































http://berdyansk.org/2014/04/sun-resort/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Berdiansk*

Vol. V









http://touristclub.kiev.ua/ua/berdyansk.html









http://blog.i.ua/user/4819365/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Berdiansk*

*AquaPark*









http://brd.ua/akvapark/




































http://aquapark.in.ua/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Berdiansk*



























http://photographers.ua/ValeriyAndreevich/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*


















https://vk.com/odessactrs


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*































































http://ua-travels.livejournal.com/2787792.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Stepove Village, Southern Ukraine*









http://mir-mak.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Berdychiv*


















http://mir-mak.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^
More pics:




































http://mir-mak.livejournal.com/42757.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*


















http://splash-ua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Uzhhorod*









http://dmg.uzhgorod.ua/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Chernivtsi*









http://photographers.ua/photo/vechirnie-misto-01-980206/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Uzhgorod*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://andy-pix.livejournal.com/93381.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*


















http://andy-pix.livejournal.com/86953.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









http://photographers.ua/photo/981266/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://pp.vk.me/c417930/v417930045/2a3d/igQYKsr60AM.jpg


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Central Iron Ore Enrichment Works, Kryvyi Rih*



> https://www.metinvestholding.com/en/press/gallery/factories/album/33











http://trainphoto.org.ua/view/41131/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kirovohrad*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kharkiv*









https://photographers.ua/photo/blagoveschenskiy-sobor-983376/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/photo/lviv-vechirniy-iv-983108/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Ukraine :cheers:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vesna-na-grigorivtsi-983173/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Chernivtsi*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vechir-na-panskiy-984054/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Uzhgorod*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos, nostalgy :cheers:


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

Киев с высоты птичьего полёта.
Kyiv Air Video.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=101054&period=30


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vecher-bolshogo-goroda-821354/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Chernivtsi*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vechirnie-misto-991874/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Zakarpattia Region (a.k.a. Transcarpathian Region)*









https://photographers.ua/photo/984238/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Gustynya, Chernihiv Region*









https://photographers.ua/photo/zhenskiy-monastyr-gustynya-svyato-troitskiy-gustynskiy-992744/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Buki Village, Kyiv Region*









https://photographers.ua/photo/993950/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*



Oplot-M said:


> St. Nicholas Cathedral
> 
> 
> 
> ...





























https://vk.com/sergey_rabchevsky


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/photo/zakatnaya-992109/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









https://photographers.ua/photo/995134/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*


















http://alex-shutyuk.livejournal.com/81933.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Baturyn*









https://photographers.ua/photo/995994/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/photo/karpati-683974/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Palanok Castle in Mukacheve*









https://photographers.ua/photo/palanok-mukachevo-996360/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/photo/lvivski-zamaljovki-998160/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Art Nouveau architecture in Lviv*








































































by Romashka01


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Urban Life 









































































*Lviv City Day*



























*Bonus=)*








by Romashka01


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/photo/991814/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kyiv*









https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_418350916/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

5:30 AM









https://photographers.ua/Yuras/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Olesko Castle*









https://photographers.ua/photo/oleskiy-zamok-poglyad-z-avtodorogi-kiiv-chop-1003882/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/Yuras/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=96980&gaz_author_id=308495


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kyiv*









https://vk.com/myfavoritekiev?z=photo-39742852_420520611/album-39742852_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102182&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102300&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kyiv*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/842785


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/842785


----------



## PavelkoUA (Mar 30, 2013)

Baturyn, Chernihiv region

https://flic.kr/p/JLRQQo 


https://flic.kr/p/HTwage 


https://flic.kr/p/JEMxUQ 


https://flic.kr/p/JLRSeq 


https://flic.kr/p/JLRQom 


https://flic.kr/p/JEMyfQ 


https://flic.kr/p/Jp6Noh 


https://flic.kr/p/JPRuMZ 


https://flic.kr/p/HTwbie 


https://flic.kr/p/HTxQbY 


taken from: https://vk.com/chernihiv_kisel?z=photo-72869436_425125794/wall-72869436_262811


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102558&period=30


----------



## Saudad (Jul 28, 2010)

Ternopil
Photo - Yuriy Buriak


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro*









https://new.vk.com/vorontsovskiydp?z=photo-105735058_423474978/wall-105735058_96


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Ukraine :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102827&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102949&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102953&period=30


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 








































































https://se16.livejournal.com/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Bukovel*


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Dragobrat*


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 



























https://photographers.ua/SerGrey/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Khotyn* 


















https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv, Ukraine* 









https://photographers.ua/SergiyKrinitsya 









https://photographers.ua/MiroslavVidrak


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Kyiv, Ukraine* 































































Pics by Maxim Ritus (a.k.a. m_a_d_m_a_x)


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Melnyky Village, Kholodny Yar, Cherkasy Region* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/monastyr-1151564/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Chernihiv* 



























https://photographers.ua/NikolayMoroz









https://photographers.ua/KunnovaElena









https://photographers.ua/LysayaYuliya


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Odessa* 









https://photographers.ua/VinnitskiyRoman









https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy









https://photographers.ua/SergeyMoiseyev


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Dnipro City* 


















https://photographers.ua/YuriyMuhanov


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 









https://photographers.ua/SerGrey


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Kharkiv* 









https://photographers.ua/EvgeniyL/









https://photographers.ua/MiroslavVidrak


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi* 









https://photographers.ua/GalinaVokalchuk









https://photographers.ua/GennadiyTopolnitskiy









https://photographers.ua/GalinaVokalchuk


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Chortkiv* 

Chortkiv is a small town in Ternopil Region.









https://photographers.ua/YuriyMaksimenko/album/77672/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv, Ukraine* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/na-dobranich-lvove-1162161/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Vorokhta* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/vorohta-1123260/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BhopSNsBdeq/?taken-by=dp.informator.ua


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Zalishchyky* 









https://photographers.ua/photo/ukraina-osin-zalischiki-1120596/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lutsk Castle*



























https://se16.livejournal.com


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Svirzh Castle*









https://photographers.ua/Gazda/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Klevan, Rivne Region*

*Tunnel of Love*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Mukachevo*



























http://igor-salnikov.blogspot.com/2017/05/blog-post_12.html


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/SergejPalko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Drohobych*









https://photographers.ua/photo/kostel-svyatogo-varfolomeya-1215621/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*








https://www.instagram.com/p/BsfcB9zgzDn/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/Melkaya/album/67114/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=126249&period=30


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kropyvnytskyi*









https://photographers.ua/photo/svyata-zakinchilis-1220810/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kharkiv*











































































































































































http://dozor.kharkov.ua/photo/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*


















https://www.facebook.com/apostrophe.ua/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy/album/46605/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dawn in Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vikno-svitanku-1218508/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Svitiaz Lake*









https://photographers.ua/photo/shtorm-na-svityazi-1098323/


----------



## Biegonice (May 21, 2010)

The country seems to be so pretty. I am coming for a short visit in a week, for a first time ever, and I can't wait!


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kropyvnytskyi*



























https://photographers.ua/AndriyGredin/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Sunset in the Ukrainian Carpathians*


















https://photographers.ua/ViktoriaHashukFireOrb/album/80288/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Transcarpathian Region*









https://photographers.ua/photo/borzhavskaya-spektrogramma-1110151/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lutsk Castle*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy/album/46605/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Khotyn Fortress*









https://photographers.ua/photo/velich-i-spokiy-1221700/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/photo/zimova-feieriya-1158222/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Ivano-Frankivsk*









https://photographers.ua/TomaI/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians, Putyla District, Chernivtsi Region*









Photo by Vlad Vasylkevych


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Village of Dzembronya*









https://photographers.ua/photo/v-gostyah-u-skazki-858534/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









https://photographers.ua/IgorArutin/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bukovel*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrNaumenko/album/31113/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrNaumenko/album/31113/


----------



## jonathanNCJ (Jan 26, 2014)

that roof lighting stunning!


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Cherkasy Zoo*



























































































































































































































http://zoocity.ck.ua/
https://www.2000.ua/fotogalerei/ukr...orili-unikalnuyu-zemlyu-medvedei-i-volkov.htm


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Svydovets*









https://photographers.ua/AlekseyMedvedev/album/21932/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/AndriyKosenko/album/76324/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Pidhirtsi Castle, 1635–1640*









https://photographers.ua/Gazda/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Museum of Folk Architecture and Folkways of Ukraine*























































https://bravo2ukraine.com/ 
https://beinsideukraine.com/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrohiv
https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Національний_музей_народної_архітектури_та_побуту_України
https://photographers.ua/YuriyMaksimenko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

^^ More pics:









































































http://argotourua.com/bws-gallery/pirogovo/
https://hiveminer.com/Tags/ukraine,windmill
https://www.flickr.com/photos/andreybk/albums


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi*









https://photographers.ua/GennadiyTopolnitskiy/album/80092/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Ivano-Frankivsk Region*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/34951/









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/72129/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv Region*









https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/61119/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Pyrohiv Museum of Folk Architecture*

a.k.a. Museum of Folk Architecture and Folkways of Ukraine









https://photographers.ua/photo/vitryani-krila-951859/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dragobrat*














































































http://tt.org.ua
https://zakarpattya.net.ua/
http://www.goldenride.com.ua/
https://elektraua.livejournal.com/
https://dragobrat.com/uk/dragobrat-2/rozvagi-i-dozvillya/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

https://find-way.com.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Cherkasy.* Holubyi Palace _(Former hotel Slavyanskyi)_ in Neo-Gothic style (1880's).









source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Cherkasy.* People 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/43103134945/sizes/l


























source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ros River. *Cherkasy region



























source


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Chernivtsi*



































































































source


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Brech, Chernihiv Region*


















https://photographers.ua/AndriyMaykovskiy/album/72374/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Buky Canyon, Cherkasy Region*









https://photographers.ua/OlegFesenko/album/64572/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyNikMelnikBy/album/46605/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Vinnytsia*



























https://photographers.ua/VadimDimitroff/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/TsibuhTaras/album/30472/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*

*The Left Bank* 









https://photographers.ua/AndriyKosenko/album/77650/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/MihayloPetskovich/album/48075/


----------



## said1234 (Dec 25, 2011)

Ukraine is magic !


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Khotyn Fortress*









https://photographers.ua/AndriyMaykovskiy/album/66701/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/AlexanderZvir/album/83064/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Oster River, Chernihiv Region*









https://photographers.ua/Farernik/album/73656/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Pidhirtsi Castle, 1635–1640*









https://www.heritagedaily.com/2018/06/10-ukranian-castles/119894


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dnipro City*


























































































https://photodnepr.io.ua/album867052


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*'Podilski Tovtry' National Nature Park*









https://photographers.ua/photo/podolskie-tovtry-r-studenitsa-755060/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*


















https://photographers.ua/YuriyMaksimenko/album/57134/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Pyrohiv Museum of Folk Architecture*

a.k.a. Museum of Folk Architecture and Folkways of Ukraine













































https://photographers.ua/Yuras/album/63185/


----------



## ArgedarrI (Sep 3, 2017)

Art Nouveau City said:


>


my great-grandmother had a similar house (right) :nuts:


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

^^
English is the only language we are using in the international threads of the SkyscraperCity.



Romashka01 said:


> *Poltava*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Transcarpathian Region*

*Palanok Castle*



Romashka01 said:


> source


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Losiach, Ternopil Region*

*Church of St. Anthony*



Romashka01 said:


> source


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









https://photographers.ua/ZAndrij/album/38133/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bakota, Khmelnytskyi Region*


















https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov/album/66739/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kherson Region*









https://photographers.ua/photo/clouds-sea-sky-summer-ukraine-lviv-1238869/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Medieval Khotyn*









https://photographers.ua/Oleksiy/album/64878/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Brown Bear in the Ukrainian Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/photo/1239011/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Hirsky Tikych, Cherkasy Region*



























https://photographers.ua/TimoshenkoVlad/album/69783/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Poltava*









https://photographers.ua/photo/ivan-mazepa-poltava-1239663/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*









https://karpaty.love/places-objects...-ukrainy/56-kamjanets-podilska-fortetsja.html


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/TimoshenkoVlad/album/73329/


----------



## Mistogun (Sep 8, 2015)

This is really beuatiful!


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Savior Transfiguration Church in the Village of Husyntsi, Kyiv Region*


















https://deskgram.net/explore/tags/затопленацерква









http://www.navkoloua.com/novosti-kluba/zatoplennaya-tserkov-rzhischev.html


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*


















https://photographers.ua/MihayloPetskovich/album/48075/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Zalishchyky*









https://photographers.ua/photo/zaleschiki-1240031/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv*









https://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dniester River*









https://photographers.ua/photo/vesnyaniy-ranok-1241550/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*




















https://photographers.ua/Vladini1/album/75317/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Berdyansk District, Zaporizhia Region, Southern Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/NillaSharafan/album/78287/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*









http://lvivguide.com.ua/en









http://mio.lviv.ua/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Khotyn Fortress*









https://photographers.ua/ElenaGrishina1/album/81384/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*


















https://photographers.ua/DmitriyRos/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Chernivtsi*









https://photographers.ua/SergNMelnikoy/album/46605/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Berezhany*

Berezhany is a historic small town in Ternopil Region.





























https://www.ukraine-is.com/en/must-visit-berezhany/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*


















https://photographers.ua/VitaliyGavrilenko/album/68422/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=10545


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*









https://dp.informator.ua/2019/06/30/neznakomyj-dnepr-kak-vyglyadit-gorod-s-vysoty-ptichego-poleta/


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Chortkiv,* Ternopil Region
​








source


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Vorokhta, Ivano-Frankivsk Region*









https://photographers.ua/EugeneNabokov/album/82416/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*


















https://photographers.ua/IgorKulchitskiy/album/69274/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Sea of Azov*









https://photographers.ua/NillaSharafan/album/78287/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*









https://photographers.ua/RomanZinchenko/album/63297/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*









https://dp.informator.ua/2019/07/12/kak-dnepr-gotovitsya-k-priezdu-vladimira-zelenskogo/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Sviatohirsk Lavra, Donetsk Region*









https://photographers.ua/NillaSharafan/album/78287/









https://photographers.ua/EgorStepanovich/album/83519/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Carpathians*



























https://photographers.ua/ValentinShirokov/album/83649/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Sea of Azov*









https://photographers.ua/Sensey2/album/78322/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Odynkivka*

*Odynkivka* is a former Cossack village. Today, Odynkivka is part of the Samarskyi District of the City of Dnipro. 









https://photographers.ua/YuriyBabich/album/72282/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kropyvnytskyi, Central Ukraine*













































https://photographers.ua/VasiliyVasyuk/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*









https://www.instagram.com/p/B2MOjthIZzU/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lutsk Castle*









https://photographers.ua/SergNMelnikoy/album/46605/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*





































https://www.facebook.com/groups/dneprdrone/permalink/456252288407474/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Kudryntsi Castle*









https://photographers.ua/SergNMelnikoy/album/46605/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*




































https://dp.informator.ua/2019/12/22/v-dnepre-otkryli-glavnuyu-elku-kak-ona-vyglyadit-s-vysoty/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*




























https://www.facebook.com/permalink....CtdZEf-OKA1W-P6eisYafXyX9p98XGHx9YW&__tn__=-R


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Renaissance Castle in Pidhirtsi Village, Lviv Region*









Link


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Dubno Castle*









Link


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Church of the Ascension of the Lord, Lychakivskyi District, Lviv*









Link


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Desna River*









https://photographers.ua/Alex29/album/81744/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*




































https://dp.informator.ua/2020/02/22/kak-dnepr-otkryval-glaza-sonnym-subbotnim-utrom/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Rainy Lviv*









Link


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Medzhybizh Castle in the Khmelnytskyi Region*
/1362 -1540/















































Pics by Maxim Ritus

Medzhybizh Castle in the 17th century:









Link


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Schönborn Castle in the Transcarpathian Region*









Photo by Maxim Ritus


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Radomysl Castle*



























Pics by Alex Shvab


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Krekhiv, Lviv Region*

*Basilian Monastery of St. Nicholas*












































































































Pics by Maxim Ritus


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Akkerman Fortress, Odessa Region*




































Link


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kyiv*









Link


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Horodkivka, Zhytomyr Region*

*Neo-Gothic Church of St. Clare*, 1910-1913















































Pics by Maxim Ritus


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Akkerman Fortress *
Bilhorod-Dnistrovskyi, Odessa Region








Link


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Khotyn Fortress*








https://photographers.ua/Liberty/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*








https://photographers.ua/AnatoliyRudchenko/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Odessa*








































https://photographers.ua/DmitriySkvortsov/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Oster River, Chernihiv Region*








https://photographers.ua/Farernik/album/66668/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Carpathians*








https://photographers.ua/photo/1300618/


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Transcarpathian Region*








https://trainphoto.org.ua/view/112664/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*


























В Днепре солнце на закате разукрасило небо в лиловый цвет


Для того, чтобы отвлечься от суеты, попасть в другой мир и отдохнуть, необязательно брать отпуск или выходной на работе. Поднимите голову вверх - над всем нами простирается огромное небо. Оно завораживает в любое время суток, но в особенности - на закате.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*

















Как выглядит Днепр, в который после карантина (не) вернулись люди


Информатор Украина ☝ Как выглядит Днепр, в который после карантина (не) вернулись люди ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city








*














__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*






























































Удивительная красота: как выглядит центр Днепра в лучах закатного солнца


Информатор Украина ☝ Удивительная красота: как выглядит центр Днепра в лучах закатного солнца ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Укрінформ - актуальні новини України та світу


Новини України та світу. Укрінформ – останні новини, новини дня, новини політики, новини економіки, соціальні новини, новини культури, новини спорту, міжнародні новини – цілодобово українською, російською, англійською, німецькою, французькою, китайською, японською, іспанською та польською мовами.




www.ukrinform.ua


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Roman


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Tavogreen (Feb 1, 2017)

What a wonderful country. Awesome views


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Medieval Fortifications in Kamianets-Podilskyi's Old Town*
















Olga Basun 🇺🇦 (@kyzja86) • Instagram photos and videos


334 Followers, 373 Following, 297 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Olga Basun 🇺🇦 (@kyzja86)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle







*








Ilya Gavrisyuk


Ilya Gavrisyuk is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Ilya Gavrisyuk and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.




www.facebook.com


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*

















Днепр отмечает День государственного флага


23 августа в Украине отмечается День государственного флага. Сегодня в нашей стране вряд ли остался кто-то, для кого сине-желтый стяг - это всего лишь данность, полотно, что должно украшать фасад. За него боролись и отвоевывали право жить именно под этими цветами. Это флаг нашей долгой и...




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*






























































Еще ярче: в Днепре на Короленко устанавливают новые фонари


Фонтаны с подсветкой и светящиеся арт-объекты украшают улицу Короленко, но и на этом архитекторы не останавливаются. Отныне по вечерам здесь будет еще светлее, ведь на улице устанавливают подвесные…




dp.informator.ua


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Today, we celebrate our Independence Day!







*








Укрінформ - актуальні новини України та світу


Новини України та світу. Укрінформ – останні новини, новини дня, новини політики, новини економіки, соціальні новини, новини культури, новини спорту, міжнародні новини – цілодобово українською, російською, англійською, німецькою, французькою, китайською, японською, іспанською та польською мовами.




www.ukrinform.ua


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Palanok Castle





*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*










__
http://instagr.am/p/CEkPQJuAZuL/


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Kyiv*


























































https://www.facebook.com/skyandmethod


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Palanok Castle 







*








https://www.facebook.com/skyandmethod/


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Sumy*












































































Суми від Владислава Івченка | Глазами объектива


Екскурсія містом від відомого письменника Владислава Івченка



glazamiobektiva.com.ua


----------



## PavelkoUA (Mar 30, 2013)

*Сatherine's Church, Chernihiv*



Source: Чернігів - наш рідний дім


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Chernivtsi*
















*







*





























Чернівці | Глазами объектива


Про площу Філармонії, Театральну, левів та ще дещо



glazamiobektiva.com.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*












































Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города


Информатор Украина ☝ Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*











































































































Доброе утро, Днепр: как обновленная Набережная Победы встретила рассвет


На День города в Днепре презентовали обновленную пешеходную часть Набережной Победы. Теперь на ней появилась велодорожка, а также освещение, лавочки и урны.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*










__
http://instagr.am/p/CFaJrh9DQza/


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Schönborn Castle 







*









Сергей Вовк - Украина - Новые фотографии


Сергей Вовк - Украина - Новые фотографии




photographers.ua


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

Black Cloud said:


> *Chernivtsi*


Part 2













































































Прогулянка Чернівцями | Глазами объектива


Прогулянка центром міста



glazamiobektiva.com.ua










Чернівці | Глазами объектива


Про площу Філармонії, Театральну, левів та ще дещо



glazamiobektiva.com.ua


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

Art Nouveau Architecture in Chernivtsi 













































































Прогулянка Чернівцями | Глазами объектива


Прогулянка центром міста



glazamiobektiva.com.ua









Ще трохи Чернівців))) | Глазами объектива


Прогулянка Чернівцями триває



glazamiobektiva.com.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*

















Как в Днепре ночью выглядят улица Яворницкого и площадь Шевченко


Площадь Шевченко в Днепре открыли после реконструкции в сентябре, под День города. Первую часть обновленной улицы Яворницкого – на месяц позже. Она, к тому же, стала пешеходной.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*










...


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Fastiv, *Kyivska Oblast









wikimedia.org


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kyiv*


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipro city*



























...


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*
















© wavemeart


----------



## Markgraf (11 mo ago)

Space Lover said:


> *Kyiv*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Очень Классно!


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians















*








Pics by Oleksandr Kadkalo


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Chernivtsi National University*








Photo by Sergiy Stepanenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Sviatohirsk*








Photo by Sergiy Stepanenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dvorichanskyi National Nature Park*








Photo by Sergiy Stepanenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*








Photo by Sergiy Stepanenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Synevyr National Nature Park* 








Photo by Dmytro Kosmenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








Photo by Olexander Parkhomenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/bilozerska/posts/4924837194240609


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv*








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Donbass Arena*













Panoramio - Photos by Валерий Дед


Photo-sharing community. Discover the world through photos.




web.archive.org


----------



## jonathanNCJ (Jan 26, 2014)

Unmatched Beauty. Sad to see not many willing to step in to help em.


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mariupol*









Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kyiv / Kiev*

Independence Square Kiev by Richard Marsden, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500086309083402243


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500130097566736384


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Donetsk*

Donetsk city in midnight by Mark Pourel, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Taiwan


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)

Taiwan


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

~60% of Chernihiv's infrastructure was destroyed by Russian orcs.





















Новини України | Цензор.НЕТ - останні новини дня | Свіжі головні новини України та світу | Цензор.НЕТ


Цензор.НЕТ – останні новини дня в Україні та світі. Найсвіжіші новини зібрані на сайті censor.net




censor.net


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv*, the second city of Ukraine








Photo by SergeyR


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Old railway track in a tunnel of trees in the Rivne Region








Photo by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








Photo by Anna Lalak


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Donetsk*

Night Donetsk by Mark Pourel, en Flickr

Theater, Donetsk by Mark Pourel, en Flickr

Evening city, Donetsk by Mark Pourel, en Flickr

Boulevard, Donetsk by Mark Pourel, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Mykolaiv*
















































Photo by Olga17


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Colors of Odesa
















Photo by Alex Sinelnikov 









Photo by Vladislav Petrovskiy


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Odesa Region*








Photo by Alex Sinelnikov


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Chernivtsi*

Чернівці by Viktor Posnov, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Chernihiv Region*








Photo by Farernik


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Brovary*

_February 2022_








Photo by Farernik


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Izmail*

Holy Intercession Cathedral








Photo by Dmitriy Dombrovskiy


----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## benKen (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv*
















Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians







*
Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Volyn Region*








Photo by Taras Tsybukh


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sviatohirsk Lavra, Donetsk Region*








Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








Photo by Oleg Fesenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Novyi Svit*








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Chernihiv Region*








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Naddnipryanshchyna 








Photo by Eugene Vik


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








Photo by Serhii Kotko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Mykolaiv Region*








Photo by Yuriy Maksimenko


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Chernihiv Region















*
Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians* 








Photo by Volodumur Vodyanui


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Sea of Azov*








Photo by Lyudmila Dhzur


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Crimea*








Link


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Zhytomyr Region*

Lonely island by Oleksandr Meleshko, en Flickr

Lonely Island by Oleksandr Meleshko, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Chernihiv Region*








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Mukachevo*








Photo by Volodumur Vodyanui


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

City kids on the farm








Photo by Tina Grach


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kamyana Mohyla* (a.k.a. Stone Grave)








Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Zhovkva*








_Photo by Maxym Ritus_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Palanok Castle, Zakarpattia Region*_ 
















Pics by Maxym Ritus _


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Akkerman Fortress*, Odesa Region*
















_Pics by Maxym Ritus_

_*The Akkerman Fortress is one of the largest surviving fortresses in Europe._


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Donetsk, Donetsk Region*








Source


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Uzhgorod*_ *Castle, Zakarpattia Region* 
















_Pics by Maxym Ritus _


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Catholic Church of the Holy Spirit in the Village of Chetfalva, Zakarpattia Region
2001








Photo by Maxym Ritus 









Link_









_Link_









_Link_









_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Village of Chetfalva, Zakarpattia Region_ 
































































































_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_New apartment buildings in Lviv_
















_Pics by Romashka01_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lutsk Castle, Volyn Region*








_Photo by Maxym Ritus_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Maniava Skete *
_(Village of Maniava, Ivano-Frankivsk Region)







_
































_Pics by Maxym Ritus_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Village of Nyzhnia Apsha, Zakarpattia Region* _
















_Pics by Maxym Ritus_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv *








_Taken from __instagram_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Cherkasy Region*








_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








_© Meta_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Zaporizhzhia now
























© reuters_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians







*
_







_
_Pics by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Autumn in Lviv























_ 
_Pics by Ievgen Dalekyi_









_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








_Photo by Artur Sirenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Chernivtsi*_








_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi Castle*








_Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Ternopil*








_Photo by Oleg Kirienko_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Ukraine


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv *








_Photo by Yuras_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Borzhava 







*
_Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*
















_Pics by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Mountain Lake Synevyr*








_Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Rooftop Bar in Dnipro City_
























_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Chernivtsi*
































_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Dnipro City*_
























_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








_Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kharkiv*
















_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Bukovets, Verkhovyna District, Ivano-Frankivsk Region*








_Photo by Viacheslav Mischenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*
















_Pics by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*








_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Ukrainian Autumn_
















_Pics by Igor Solodovnikov_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Autumn in Mykolaiv_








_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Mariupol*

October 2022

















































































Link 1
Link 2_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kinburn Spit, Mykolaiv Region







*








_Pics by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Khotyn







*_








_Pics by Yuriy Storozhenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Today, the Armed Forces of Ukraine liberated Kherson 










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591069963854422016
Bonus=)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590854070050656256


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv*

_St. Andrew's Church (mid-18th century)


















































Interior:









































































St Andrew's Church at night _








_Pics by Maxym Ritus_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Dzembronia, Verkhovyna District, Ivano-Frankivsk Region*_








_Photo by Viacheslav Mischenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Ivano-Frankivsk Region*_








_Photo by Viacheslav Mischenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








_Photo by Viacheslav Mischenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Lviv Region*
























_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Lviv*

December 2022_
























































_Pics by Romashka01_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> *Lviv Region*



























_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Beskids *_








_Photo by Igor Gvozdetskiy_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Merry Christmas _

*Lviv*








_Photo by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Drohobych*

Brick Gothic Church of St. Bartholomew _
^^









_Another view of the church_
^^









































_Drohobych Town Hall_
^^








_Pics by Igor Hvozdetskiy_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi, Khmelnytskyi Region*
















_Pics by Nazar Ryabuha_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Truskavets, Lviv Region*








_Photo by Igor Hvozdetskiy_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dnipro City*
















_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kinburn Spit, Mykolaiv Region*








_Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi, Khmelnytskyi Region*








_Photo by Nazar Ryabuha_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Happy New Year!

Lviv







*_
















_Pics by Ruslan Lytvyn_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








_Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Lviv







*_
















_Pics by Ievgen Dalekyi_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Carpathians*








_Photo by Yuriy Maksymenko_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Zymne Monastery, Volyn Region*_








_Photo by Andrii Kurinnyi_


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Radomysl Castle, Zhytomyr Region*

Radomysl Castle by Svitlana Koshchii, en Flickr

Radomysl Castle by Svitlana Koshchii, en Flickr

Radomysl Castle by Svitlana Koshchii, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Chernihiv Region*








_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Some old pics of Kyiv_
















































_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Donetsk*








_Photo by Sergiy_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Sviatohirsk, Donetsk Region*








_Photo by Nazar Ryabuha_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Kyiv*_ 








_Photo by Sergiy_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Myrhorod, Poltava Region*_








_Photo by Sergiy_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Donetsk*








_Photo by Sergiy_


----------

